# 07/24 - Raw Discussion Thread - The Angle/Jordan Era Begins



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, July 24, 2017: The Angle-Jordan era begins*
> 
> With a trio of blockbuster matches announced, Raw will settle one rivalry, re-team two former brothers-in-arms and determine Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss’ challenger for SummerSlam. And while The Biggest Event of the Summer begins to take shape, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle begins his new phase as a father to Jason Jordan … and attempts to sort out the fallout from last week’s main event.


*Can Ambrose and Rollins co-exist?*












> Dean Ambrose swore up and down that he had no interest in getting the band (or in this case, The Shield) back together with Seth Rollins. However, if teaming with his former brother and betrayer means he gets a crack at The Miz and The Miztourage, The Lunatic Fringe is willing to make an exception to his rule this Monday night. That said, this seems to be less of a reunion than a truce of sorts. Can Ambrose maintain his tenuous alliance with Rollins long enough to get retribution on the Intercontinental Champion and his #squad? Or will the duo implode once again?


*Summer of Bliss*












> Bayley and Sasha Banks have each gotten the better of Alexa Bliss lately, both overtly and on a technicality. Therefore, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle has decreed that the two best friends will battle it out for the right to challenge Bliss for the Raw Women’s Championship at SummerSlam. Monday’s matchup puts The Boss and The Huggable One on a familiar collision course, with the Women’s division’s top prize at stake. With Bayley on the rebound and The Boss holding strong, which Horsewoman will ride into Brooklyn for a date with Little Miss Bliss?


*Father knows best*












> Kurt Angle’s blockbuster personal announcement didn’t just change The Olympic Hero’s life, it may have also inadvertently altered the course of Monday Night Raw. Now that Jason Jordan has been revealed as Angle’s son, the former Tag Team Champion has an opportunity to develop under the learning tree of one of the all-time greats. How quickly will this American prodigy make his mark on Team Red?


*Third time's the charm*












> Elias Samson didn’t defeat Finn Bálor last week, but he certainly beat him in a sense. Smashing a guitar over the former Universal Champion’s shoulder to the tune of a disqualification, Samson was happy to take the loss for the sake of making a statement. This week, the two rivals meet for Round 3 in a No Disqualification bout that’s sure to bring down the house as effectively as any of Samson’s ballads. Who will walk out with their hand raised high?


*Not finished with you*












> Braun Strowman’s miraculous return left both Roman Reigns and Samoa Joe in ruins. More importantly, it also left the WWE Universe without a definitive answer as to who will challenge Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam. Kurt Angle promised an answer at the outset of his WWE Network interview following the conclusion of last week’s show, and with both Reigns and Joe angling for another opportunity at The Conqueror, it’s likely they will demand one at the earliest possible moment. What will the answer be? Only one way to find out: Tune in to Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C, only on USA Network.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

So they're already teasing the Ambrose/Rollins split.

If the Drifter goes over Balor...IDK, I really thought Balor and Wyatt would have a feud, surely they won't send Balor into that coming off a loss, but Sampson's doing so good right now I'd hate to see him lose again.

I think Joe and Roman both have to claim a title shot when Braun comes in and says he should get one for laying them out. Three way between them to see who faces Brock? If that happens I'd almost expect Joe and Roman to take out Braun then face off against each other. I really think Joe gets another shot so Brock can have a longer match against him, the thinking probably is that it doesn't hurt Joe to lose to Brock as long as he looks good doing it. 

It's a toss up who wins between Sasha and Bayley, they'll probably go back to the story they were running with before the brand split of dissent between the two friends. 

I don't care about Kurt and his long lost son. It seems clear this will be some drawn out thing that turns out to have been a ruse. I hope they decide to wrap it up quickly, though.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just give us the Brock-Braun-Joe-Reigns four way. That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Quite a bit to look forward to this week in my opinion. 

- Jordan/Angle and to see if Jordan starts to get some favourable booking with him now being Angle's son, without Angle knowing he's giving him more favourable decisions, like potential number one contender matches etc. despite not being deserving

- Ambrose/Rollins progression.

- Strowman/Joe/Reigns and the decision on what happens at Summerslam. Whether they just give us what we all want and decide that all three men will have a go at Lesnar, which in turn angers Lesnar and Heyman who believe it's unfair on his client etc.

- The continued development of Elias Samson. They have something with him.

Raw has surprisingly gotten progressively better over the last few weeks. The increase in the ratings over that time doesn't surprise me one bit either. There are finally some storylines going on, some characters that people are invested in and they've ramped up the intensity with the main event scene etc. - it should be a good Raw if they can keep it up.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Is it time for Raw yet?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know, after last year I thought when Smackdown was great week to week I never thought I'd say this but FFS bring on Raw. Bring on Jason Jordan as Kurt Angle's black lovechild. Fuck, at least it's something.

But seriously though, looking forward to the Rollins/Ambrose stuff and what they do with the main event scene. Bayley vs. Sasha if they allow it to be can be great as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I am looking forward to Raw even more after that dismal SD PPV :lol

Any show with Ambrollins on it is great to me, so fucking bring on Raw (Y)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw just needs to air to beat the shit that was Battleground last night.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God I am looking forward to Raw even more after that dismal SD PPV :lol
> 
> Any show with Ambrollins on it is great to me, so fucking bring on Raw (Y)


I think that's what the company was hoping for. I think they are sabataging Smackdown deliberately so Raw would look better by comparison. Jinder the jobber being champion, them ruining Nakamura, not booking AJ and Owens anywhere close to their full potential(I think there was 4 matches at battleground that got more time than AJ/Owens which is disgusting. Oh and putting Nattie in the title picture for their 2nd biggest PPV. And not to mention Corbin who is horrible, having the MITB briefcase.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> I think that's what the company was hoping for. I think they are sabataging Smackdown deliberately so Raw would look better by comparison. Jinder the jobber being champion, them ruining Nakamura, not booking AJ and Owens anywhere close to their full potential(I think there was 4 matches at battleground that got more time than AJ/Owens which is disgusting. Oh and putting Nattie in the title picture for their 2nd biggest PPV. And not to mention Corbin who is horrible, having the MITB briefcase.


 AJ and Owens never got out of first gear. Held back so much, their TV matches on Raw were a lot better than this match.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> AJ and Owens never got out of first gear. Held back so much, their TV matches on Raw were a lot better than this match.


They probally realized the finish was going to ruin any good match anyways, so they were just going through the motions.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Save us Raw, save us from the shit people witnessed last night.

I don't care if we get an average show tonight, it's got to be better than everything we saw at Battleground.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I swear, if Raw turns out to be terrible tonight and people end up saying that Battleground was better... :reigns3

Still Raw has been decent the past weeks, so I hope they keep it up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Several things to look forward to on RAW tonight...

- *Main event scene:* With Reigns vs Joe ending in a no contest due to Braun interfering and Angle promising to give an answer tonight on this situation, it will be interesting to see which way they go with it. They are not doing a match tonight, if they were they would have announced it in advance. I am guessing we get an in ring segment with Reigns, Joe and Braun alongside Angle where they all have a back and forth and then a decision is made for the SummerSlam match. My guess is that they'll do a Fatal Four Way at SummerSlam.

- *Rollins and Ambrose:* The match against The Miztourage should be good, they have been doing Miz/Curtis and Bo/Curtis against Rollins/Ambrose at the live events and it seems like a fun match. Wether this handicap match ends up with Rollins/Ambrose going over and having Rollins pin Miz so that they can begin talking about him getting a shot at the IC title or wether they lose it due to not being able to get along remains to be seen. Whatever the case it should be fun.

- *Women's Title Scene:* The Sasha/Bayley match should be good. I am just hoping that Sasha goes over and we get the Sasha vs Alexa match which is really the money feud on this women's division. With SD completely dropping the ball by giving us Nattie vs Naomi at SummerSlam I am hoping that RAW gets it's right with their top women's match.

- *Balor and Samson:* I am expecting Wyatt to interfere during this match thus giving Samson the win and setting up his SummerSlam feud with Balor. As to who wins between Wyatt and Balor, I would think balor does but if the recent rumor about Wyatt getting a title shot next is true one would think he goes over Balor at SummerSlam. I guess we'll see.

In any case, ready to watch the A show tonight...










EDIT: Oh and @A-C-P, you are too late to get ready


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to Rollins/Ambrose/Miztourage and see where they go with it this week. So far, so good. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you're more excited for a weekly show than you were for a PPV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> When you're more excited for a weekly show than you were for a PPV


Given the results of the PPV and the overall direction of SD as of late it is quite hard to get excited about anything on that show on the road to SummerSlam. I am just waiting for them to begin the Rusev vs Shane feud for SummerSlam to wrap it up. Shane putting himself in yet another match at a big PPV.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I'd like to say I'm looking forward to Bayley vs Sasha. 

But then I remember that this is main roster booking, meaning it'll probably be a 7min no contest with interference...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Given the results of the PPV and the overall direction of SD as of late it is quite hard to get excited about anything on that show on the road to SummerSlam. I am just waiting for them to begin the Rusev vs Shane feud for SummerSlam to wrap it up. Shane putting himself in yet another match at a big PPV.


They are basically tanking their other show just because they are having an Indian Tour in September. Jinder still Champion and they bring back The Great Khali as well. 

Great going WWE, sure worth it just for one tour :eyeroll2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They are basically tanking their other show just because they are having an Indian Tour in September. Jinder still Champion and they bring back The Great Khali as well.
> 
> Great going WWE, sure worth it just for one tour :eyeroll2


Worst part is its a tour that would've sold out regardless b/c they do not go there often and the people there already liked the WWE....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

In for the Ambrose/Rollins stuff, STROWMAN, and a little bit for Samson.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Excited for the Rollins/Ambrose tag match. That's about it for tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Raw has just been so much better lately. We have a great main event scene with Brock, Joe, Roman, and Braun.

The stuff with Ambrose and Rollins is great. 

A lot to look forward too on Raw. Smackdown ehh nope


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Raw looks decent but the whole Angle/Jordan story needs to amount to something good for Jordan. Possibly new team angle with chad gable brought up as well? Looking forward to braun,lesnar,joe tonight too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, will Brock be there tonight? Normally I don't usually care if he is or not but I want to know if all 4 of those guys are in the same area as one another.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So, will Brock be there tonight? Normally I don't usually care if he is or not but I want to know if all 4 of those guys are in the same area as one another.


He is not advertised for the show as far as I've seen.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I usually prefer Smackdown to Raw, but all the Jinder stuff is ruining my enjoyment of Smackdown. Raw has picked up a lot of momentum in recent weeks, looking forward to this weeks episode. Hoping they set up a fatal four way for the Universal title at Summerslam, really hoping Sasha gets the title shot at Summerslam as well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Raw has just been so much better lately. We have a great main event scene with Brock, Joe, Roman, and Braun.
> 
> The stuff with Ambrose and Rollins is great.
> 
> A lot to look forward too on Raw. Smackdown ehh nope


It's pretty much a one sided show, these days. RAW has turned pretty great and Road Dogg has fucked SDL. Which is a tragedy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> ...really hoping Sasha gets the title shot at Summerslam as well.


That's my hope as well. I hope they give Sasha/Bayley a good 15 minutes to really go at it and we get a clean finish to setup Sasha/Alexa at SummerSlam. Seems to me like the best route to take after the finish we had at GBOF.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm interested to see what happens with Rollins and Ambrose, hope it leads to something worth while, God knows these 2 need something to give them that spark back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Backstage notes from RAW via PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



We've heard from a few people that rapper Wale is at Raw today. He appeared a few weeks ago at Smackdown overseeing the Usos vs. New Day rap battle.

It was noted to me by several people that the company has cut back on production staff at TV of late, including stagehands and camera crew personnel.

There are also plans for Enzo Amore vs. Big Cass in a rematch from the Great Balls of Fire PPV on tonight's Raw episode.



Nothing of note but there it goes.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Got about 0 interest in this Angle/Jordan storyline.. 0! (N)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

[quoteBen Lister;691221]I'm interested to see what happens with Rollins and Ambrose, hope it leads to something worth while, God knows these 2 need something to give them that spark back.[/quote]

Where have you been? :lol

They're the top 1 2 or storyline right now and Rollins gets one of the top reactions every week.

More proof of just because you say something doesn't make it true.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I care more about the Seth/Dean storyline than anything else in the company right now. I can't wait to see them tag team together again :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I care more about the Seth/Dean storyline than anything else in the company right now. I can't wait to see them tag team together again :mark:


I don't know. They really need that spark!

:lol

Got to love denial. If only more wrestlers can be in today's mid-card with inconsistent booking like Rollins & Ambrose and remain over.

We need more like them on today's roster. Some folks are just clueless or trying to start a mark-war because someone like they like doesn't get good reactions.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I care more about the Seth/Dean storyline than anything else in the company right now. I can't wait to see them tag team together again :mark:


Team together, continue teaming and win Tag Champs, Ambrose fucks up Rollins, Heel Ambrose vs Face Rollins. :vince$


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Team together, continue teaming and win Tag Champs, Ambrose fucks up Rollins, Heel Ambrose vs Face Rollins. :vince$


Yeah I am thinking they win the tag titles and then put over a team like The Revival with the angle being that Ambrose "abandons" Rollins during the match much the same way that Rollins once "abandoned" Ambrose and Reigns during a tag match because they weren't working well together. Would be nice if they actually tie it back to that particular instance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

where does RAW originate from tonight?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I am thinking they win the tag titles and then put over a team like The Revival with the angle being that Ambrose "abandons" Rollins during the match much the same way that Rollins once "abandoned" Ambrose and Reigns during a tag match because they weren't working well together. Would be nice if they actually tie it back to that particular instance.


Yep, the storyline writes itself. Having Rollins and Ambrose in the Tag Division would really elevate it IMO, both guys are really popular, and there'd be more eyes on the division because people would be constantly wondering if Ambrose is going to turn on Rollins. Have them build up a decent run, beating a couple of teams to get a title shot, win the titles and have a decent reign before they start going on a losing streak and Ambrose becomes frustrated and you start to see that frustration mid-match leading to his eventual heel turn.

Fucking gold mine of a storyline. Imagine that video package leading to Ambrose vs Rollins

wens3


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yep, the storyline writes itself. Having Rollins and Ambrose in the Tag Division would really elevate it IMO, both guys are really popular, and there'd be more eyes on the division because people would be constantly wondering if Ambrose is going to turn on Rollins. Have them build up a decent run, beating a couple of teams to get a title shot, win the titles and have a decent reign before they start going on a losing streak and Ambrose becomes frustrated and you start to see that frustration mid-match leading to his eventual heel turn.
> 
> Fucking gold mine of a storyline. Imagine that video package leading to Ambrose vs Rollins
> 
> wens3


There is indeed plenty they can do with this angle and it really works to run with them as a tag team for a while because the Tag Division is currently lacking in face teams. So they would fit right in and as you said help elevate it. Ambrose/Rollins vs Sheamus/Cesaro would be a very good match.

They can extend this angle all the way to Mania without much problem I think. Have them be together for the rest of the year then kick things into high gear at the Rumble so that we get the Rollins vs Ambrose feud during the road to Mania.

I sure hope they don't rush it for SummerSlam.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> [quoteBen Lister;691221]I'm interested to see what happens with Rollins and Ambrose, hope it leads to something worth while, God knows these 2 need something to give them that spark back.


Where have you been? :lol

They're the top 1 2 or storyline right now and Rollins gets one of the top reactions every week.

More proof of just because you say something doesn't make it true.[/QUOTE]

There still isn't that same interest they had 2 years ago, I don't care what anyone says. People loved Rollins before his title reign, then people were calling him overrated and boring. People were comparing Ambrose to Austin, now everyone calls him lazy and also overrated. And that same thing applies to you as well, I'm just not as amped for it like you and that's okay or is it not ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben Lister said:


> Where have you been? :lol
> 
> They're the top 1 2 or storyline right now and Rollins gets one of the top reactions every week.
> 
> More proof of just because you say something doesn't make it true.


There still isn't that same interest they had 2 years ago, I don't care what anyone says. People loved Rollins before his title reign, then people were calling him overrated and boring. People were comparing Ambrose to Austin, now everyone calls him lazy and also overrated. And that same thing applies to you as well, I'm just not as amped for it like you and that's okay or is it not ?[/QUOTE]

You mean the feud they had 3 years ago in 2014? Well, yeah, this storyline just started 2 weeks ago. Kind of hard to have the same momentum as a storyline from 3 years ago that was a major success and is now over and done with. I mean, they're not even at the part yet where Ambrose turns on Rollins.

You can say the spark thing about the entire roster, really. And yeah, you can say whatever you want, but to most people it seems, they don't need to look for anything. It's there right now.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> There still isn't that same interest they had 2 years ago, I don't care what anyone says. People loved Rollins before his title reign, then people were calling him overrated and boring. People were comparing Ambrose to Austin, now everyone calls him lazy and also overrated. And that same thing applies to you as well, I'm just not as amped for it like you and that's okay or is it not ?


You mean the feud they had 3 years ago in 2014? Well, yeah, this storyline just started 2 weeks ago. Kind of hard to have the same momentum as a storyline from 3 years ago that was a major success and is now over and done with. I mean, they're not even at the part yet where Ambrose turns on Rollins.

You can say the spark thing about the entire roster, really. And yeah, you can say whatever you want, but to most people it seems, they don't need to look for anything. It's there right now.[/QUOTE]
I'm not on about them as a pair, I meant just them in general.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

As long as we get some skits of Angle and Jordan playing catch, Angle showing Jordan how to shave, etc, I'll be happy :eva2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> where does RAW originate from tonight?


the verizon center in dc


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

After last nights PPV it will be nearly impossible for me to dislike this RAW.. There is no way humanly possible WWE can produce anything worse than that PPV...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm really tempted to stay up for this tonight

but I also want to keep my job

:kurtcry3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jason jordans first match will not go ahead, there will be a complaint about favoritism from the mid carders which will bring out steph soon, because why the hell not


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, all set and ready for RAW. Hopefully I don't get the usual 30 min blackout exactly at 8pm I tend to get on Mondays :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kurt is going to come out and say he got his son wrong last week, it's really Chad Gable :chlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Kurt is going to come out and say he got his son wrong last week, it's really Chad Gable :chlol


And next week he'll come out and say...wait, they are both mine :chlol


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

This week is really make or break for me with both Raw and Smackdown


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well at least we know tonights RAW will be better then Battleground was last night lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Time for Raw :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ready for the A show.. Which, there is no comparison these days.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

After Lesnar leaves, I'd like to see Sheamus or Cesaro get moved up to the main event.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

One second in and it's already better than Battleground.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the slow mo stuff in this package, it looks cool.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

C'mon Fatal Four Way.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

At bare minimum we get sparred a Punjabi Prison match with a Boris Karloff WWE finish featuring the Great Khali in 2017. Let's see what is in store though Raw has routinely had some decent elements recently. Perfect? far from , but watchable with a highlight here and there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So I guess we are opening with the Reigns/Joe/Braun situation and Angle possibly giving an answer. Good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would say I hope this is better than Battleground but I can't think of a way that this could be worse, yet, Vince always finds a way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> After Lesnar leaves, I'd like to see Sheamus or Cesaro get moved up to the main event.


Oh no, not Sheamus in the main event picture again :bitchplz


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice video package, but that's the norm these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome. Let's hoepfully get this out of the way immediately.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Come on, Raw, wash the mind numbing idiocy from Battleground last night.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

These 3 and Brock are just too fucking awsome


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> One second in and it's already better than Battleground.


Hey now, Battleground started great with the tag. And then it went to shit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They really did get rid of pyro for even the Raw and Sd's opening.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey Kurt how's your son doing? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope they do something good/interesting with this angle (no pun intended) but I'm not going to hold my breathe


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The big bad daddy GM! (work in progress)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan is a talented wrestler, he just needs to work on the mic a bit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kurt getting Roman and Braun's names confused :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat pop for Braun!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Braun :rolleyes


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This Jordan/Angle thing has to lead to a WM match. And Jordan cannot stay Angle's son forever. He will never get out from under that shadow. Eventually, it will be revealed Jordan is not Angle's son.

Braun has some of the best entrance music in the business simply for the opening.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Since Swagger got released, another RAW guy should go to SDL.

My vote is for Big Cass.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This story really excites me. So glad to see Jordan get strapped to the top..


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

FFS that long haired guys there, just go away.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Pop Braun :braun

That black eye on braun makes him look more badass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun is right. This shit makes NO sense.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun

Can't get a better start than that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun is just awesome. So is Joe.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WU

TANG

WU

TANG*


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Joe with that pop


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Get ready for that 4 way setup.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Braun speaking that truth!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just keep being badass Joe.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Waiting on the Big Dawg to arrive.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally the 'Joe' chants are getting bigger


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll say it again, Samoa Joe is so underrated on the stick.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok they've made me interested in the Universal title scene now even though Brock is champion :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Technically, Roman did lose for the 3rd time straight against Joe.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW that is loud :mark: 

Roman is here!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe is so good.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad the fans are starting to realize that Joe is a star and a big deal. JOE! JOE! JOE!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

All this would sound much better from Joe if Goldberg hadn't easily squashed Lesnar twice in a row.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate Romans shirt.. It looks like AJ Styles doing the springboard forearm on the front..


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

The big dogs on the hunt, incoming grown men tears.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Boy! I sure hope Brock comes to the ring, bounces back and forth with a goofy smile on his face, looks threatening occasionally and then does absolutely nothing! I just love it when a guy does jack shit and gets more money than we'll ever see!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not to beat a dead horse, but Roman, you did lose at GBOF, and then tried to murder him as a sore loser. So, they really haven't made it seem like you actually should be involved.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Roman about to make quick work out of Lesnar, Joe, and Strowman at Summerslam, then topple the Franchise at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So is Reigns is going to say, "This is my yard" in this promo?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crowd solid tonight


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This start is lit, the main event scene of Raw is giving me an erection.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman shooting on philly being quiet for that suck ass show last night :HA :HA


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

let that sink in, that pricks a 3 time champion and he still fucking sucks


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Did Roman just shit on the Battleground PPV with the silent Philly crowd?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman taking a shot at last night's Philly crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns basically saying my dick is bigger than yours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All these rubs, and they still haven't worked.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns in full IDGAF mode. :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh no Roman did it again with the Philly shot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heheh "tell me what you've done... I'll wait" :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Talk That Shit, Roman!*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Angle :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao roman burying last nights ppv


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fatal 4 Way :mark


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Fatal Fourway ... not Fatal Fourway Elimination.

Don't want either Roman or Lesnar to take a pin.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

And didnt we all just want another 4 way for the title? Joe will have to carry that thing


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Roman is coming across like a real ass..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love Joe's intensity


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stroman got screwed out of his title shot that he should have on his own.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

God damn, Roman!! :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Braun it wouldn't be 2 on 1, it would be a triple threat :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes! The four way is happening!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe got a good jab on Reigns' throat!

LULZ!


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Great start to raw, these guys are stars and what wrestling is all about.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is the Roman I find interesting.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I am cool with a Fatal 4 Way at SS.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Someone hit angle


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

From Jinder and Khali last night to this.

Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Smackdown


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fuck em up Braun, fuck em up!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus fucking christ, hes dead


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP security :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dude that last security guard that went over the rope to the floor, that had to hurt like a mother fucker lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This opening segment is 20 times better than Battleground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stroman and Joe tossing dudes. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Whatta start!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Revival with the GEEKS.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit those poor security guards! Fuck Braun is a beast.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

A REAL BRAWL!!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bah Gawd he killed the security guys!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Must be nice to just walk into title opportunities


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL and Strowman still keeps getting up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PILING BODIES. :braun:lmao

Braun killed that guy he tossed over the top rope.

Great freaking brawl.:mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Fatal 4-Way with Reigns, Strowman, Joe, and Lesnar. Thank you WWE for doing the right thing for once. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I noticed Bo and Curtis grabbed Roman. They're obsessed with former Shield members :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crazy opening to Raw.

THIS is a main event scene.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are the locker room geeks doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Sheamus and Cesaro are back.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great opening segment. Gonna be hard to top that tonight


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao you can always tell who's a geek in the eyes of Vince when they come out to break up the top guys


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Strowman pretty much no sold that spear.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a great opening segment there. Holy shit!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much as I like Joe and as much as I value Roman, Braun Strowman should be the guy who wins at Summerslam.

Yeah buddy!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman was talkin that shit in that promo :applause

And sorry but Braun is too damn big for a simple finisher like a powerslam


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God that was awesome.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That first segment > All of last nights PPV


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

EVERY SINGLE MONTH ITS A PULL APART BRAWL WHERE THE REST OF THE ROSTER LOOK LIKE THE JOBBERS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was cool


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

LOL at not letting Joe answer Roman in that segment because he would destroy him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch Sasha and Bayley be the main event tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Stroman and Joe tossing dudes. :lol













oh great another fucking rematch sorry i mean rematches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment, but brawl # 324245242 between them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter in a no DQ match next :mark: RAW has already destroyed Battleground and its only been on for 20 minutes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good segment. Right way to go about building the match at Summerslam. Now we just need Lesnar to join the party.

Edit :


> LOL at not letting Joe answer Roman in that segment because he would destroy him.


Yeah, it was clearly set up in a way where no one could respond. Although Roman does have the kayfabe accomplishments in WWE up on them, there's certainly stuff both Strowman and Joe could have said, specifically with regards to beating Roman multiple times.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I really hope tonight isn't the last we'll see of these three.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Fatal Four Way Main Event is gonna sure as hell deliver! Believe that!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think this is gonna be a good episode of Raw. That opening segment was great.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Braun went into Hulk Mode.

And Roman was like....*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889640403292565505


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Now THAT's how you get people hyped for Summerslam..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo/Cass...lemme guess...it'll end in a big boot. And then Big Show comes out looking angry...Cass backs away.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Either Sasha/Bayley or Dean/Seth v. Miztorogue will main event tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Watch Sasha and Bayley be the main event tonight.


Say what you want, but every time the women have main evented Raw whether it be Charlotte vs. Sasha twice last year, Bayley vs. Charlotte, hell even the Gauntlet match this year, they've always delivered.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That segment was better than the entire battleground combined.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm probably 60/40 on this Samson push... no DQ match means they trust him. I didn't follow him much in NXT and since he joined Raw he went from drifter to crowd basher and some high profile matches. So far his matches seemed pretty good, so I'm wondering from the people who followed him in NXT, are you surprised by his push, or is it well-deserved?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw is so much better than SDL at this point its not even funny. Better roster, bigger stars, more interesting main event scene, better womens division, better tag division, its just ridiculous how much better Raw is than SDL right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Ambrollins vs Miztourage main events.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Braun went into Hulk Mode.
> 
> And Roman was like....*
> 
> ...


I couldn't help but bust out laughing when he told Braun to shut up. :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fun opening.

Strowman is again great.

Looking forward to quite a few things from Raw tonight. 

Balor vs Sampson no DQ should be fun. 

Rollins and Ambrose teaming :mark:

Sasha vs Bayley should be a great match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Good start Forget getting everyone in: this should be the thread of the show imo. Have these three brawl at random times in random places throughout the backstage area. itd be too bad if that is the last of those 3 tonight


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Hope Samson smashes Balor with a guitar again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This Balor/Samson feud is BORING AF!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually forgot Balor is feuding with Samson.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how the ring announcer announces his name, then he begins to talk and announce his name again....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think this no DQ match will good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We want Balor chants. Dude is over despite what people on WF say.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Fans just wrecked his promo


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Samson making the crowd care about Balor. That's a good heel.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good crowd tonight. This match doesn't really need to be happening, but it's No DQ, so hit each other with some weapons, Balor wins, and call it a day.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Finn is over. The people on this forum just need to accept it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dat heat.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Here comes quite possibly the most overrated piece of shit in the history of the company.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted him to finish his song


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Samson getting a shit ton of heat. A heel getting legit heel heat is refreshing. Usually that level of heat is reserved for rejected overpushed babyfaces.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I feel like Balor is the heel because he keeps interrupting my damn concert.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great, just my luck. Exactly like last week missed the opening segment. Sigh. Oh well will have to catch it later on.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor botched on the turnbuckle lmfao!


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Dude F balor he's so uninteresting for the last 4 weeks


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't think the debate about Balor was ever a question about how "over" he is. More so people just find him boring with little mic skill.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Baylor wearing that Snake Oil tape now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor wearing the Cesaro tape on the shoulder.

:mj4


----------



## Bobdehghani (Jul 10, 2017)

Samson has a decent amount of heat with his character. So early on in his RAW career too, impressive.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh intense Finn, I like it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna see Samson Jeff Jarrett Balor again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't wait to catch the opening segment, read/heard they setup the Fatal 4 Way, nice!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so according to cole, fin got hit on the side of the face with the guitar shot, yet pictures show it was on the back of hishead, this week he has no banages on his head instead comes out wearing tape on the shoulder.

can we at least gets some consistency wwe


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :mark: :mark:


He better have gotten a bonus for that. Damn!



Dolorian said:


> Great, just my luck. Exactly like last week missed the opening segment. Sigh. Oh well will have to catch it later on.


Well then you missed probably what will be the best part of the show.



Architect-Rollins said:


> I don't think the debate about Balor was ever a question about how "over" he is. More so people just find him boring with little mic skill.


Oh there was plenty of debate on that. Balor is like a mini Roman on WF.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Well then you missed probably what will be the best part of the show.


So, just like last week :lol

Will have to catch it later.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh that guy and his mom are in the front row again.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh that guy and his mom are in the front row again.


Can't stand them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh just saw someone wearing Rollins' new Burn it Down shirt, nice!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh that guy and his mom are in the front row again.


They're always in the crowd. So is the green shirt dude.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This match = Waiting for Bray Wyatt


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

legend of Elias loooooooooool


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah some fuckery is definitely about to go down with Wyatt to setup the Wyatt/Balor feud for SummerSlam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh that guy and his mom are in the front row again.


He annoys me and I have no idea why


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm so glad Otunga isn't around. Booker T is great in the booth..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Great, just my luck. Exactly like last week missed the opening segment. Sigh. Oh well will have to catch it later on.


*DAMNIT!*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Guys, it's a No DQ match. Just break out the toys.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are doing a good job building up Samson as a strong midcard heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ, another commercial


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a pretty decent TV match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another commercial...


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Everything Sampson does is solid 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh that guy and his mom are in the front row again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solid match so far.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm hoping Elias wins, but sadly I know that Balor will. #DAMN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-Will said:


> I'm hoping Elias wins, but sadly I know that Balor will. #DAMN


He could win due to Wyatt interfering.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's damn close :book


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889644879407587328


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

A-Will said:


> I'm hoping Elias wins, but sadly I know that Balor will. #DAMN


The mans a heat magnet, rare these days for heels.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hate that anti-smoking commercial. Of course tobacco companies are gonna advertise to people who are likely to buy their product so instead of going at the company, how about tell the people who are being marketed to to stop smoking?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He could win due to Wyatt interfering.


This is totally happening.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> They probally realized the finish was going to ruin any good match anyways, so they were just going through the motions.


I like what Bryan Alvarez had to say about the match: the work was good, but they followed two bad matches which killed the crowd and Owens should have been able to read the crowd better and not continue reverting to chinlocks, which are of course a part of his gimmick, but not in front of that crowd.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Finn could win this one tonight and after the match, Elias can fuck him up and at Summerslam we get Samson vs Bullet Club or Demon Balor with Samson going over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Samson should adopt a prime HHH move-set.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match so far.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> It's damn close :book


Oh WOW. Emma is at it again. :serious:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Finn's ring work is underappreciated on here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The first hour of this RAW has been lit!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice bit with trapping Samson there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Everytime I look up to the TV Finn in running to kick Samson :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TOOO SWEEETT


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> This is totally happening.


Nah, they'll keep Balor strong and have Bray wait until after the match to attack him. Though it would be good for Sampson to get a win on Balor.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good crowd for this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray!!!!!!!

Samson needed the win!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Bray Wyatt? No way.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

all i ask for is one match that doesn't involve a screwy finish


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Corey Graves: "Why?"

No one knows Corey, not even the writers.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my! This is basically the Summerslam Universal title rematch :CENA


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Guess we're getting The Demon King vs Bray Wyatt. This gonna be interesting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray is the king of interference's


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol thats the start of every single Wyatt feud, he just appears and hits his finisher for no reason at all other than he just needs a feud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Walk with Elias!

Follow the buzzards!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These Demon King/Wyatt segments are going to be trash.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The lights coming back on with Wyatt already in Sister Abigail position looked cool.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like a feud bray can win. Balor is a geek


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep, as expected Wyatt cost Balor the match now their SummerSlam feud is on.

Good match by Balor/Samson.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> Corey Graves: "Why?"
> 
> No one knows Corey, not even the writers.


Cause he needs a feud, pretty much the only reason. Lol Wyatt's feuds are so trash and have no thought put into them ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889647658280902658
:ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Graves: Cole next time you go on and on about the legend of Elias Samson make sure you add a footnote that says "Courtesy of Bray Wyatt!"

Booker: .....WHY?

Jesus Christ, Booker :lmao :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder if Jason Jordan is keeping the American Alpha theme, adopting Kurt's theme or just having a completely new theme.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cringe commercial is cringe..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That's the strangest thing you've ever seen Michael?

You've seen people set on fire, buried alive, live sex celebrations, and THAT is the strangest thing you've ever seen.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SovereignVA said:


> Graves: Cole next time you go on and on about the legend of Elias Samson make sure you add a footnote that says "Courtesy of Bray Wyatt!"
> 
> Booker: .....WHY?
> 
> Jesus Christ, Booker :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

God, I hate that spider walk.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

You know WWE, it's okay to give Wyatt a PPV off. Time for another pointless rivalry that will lead to nothing..

Jason Jordan next!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889647658280902658
> :ha


Ah, so THAT'S what it is all about :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Awww Bayley and The Hardy's!!!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool Jordan getting top of the hour spot


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

People complain about Balor v. Lesnar not being believable because of size, well Bray isn't that much smaller than Lesnar so..............

OMG that Bayley/Hardy Boyz commercial is everything.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's ridiculous how EVERY week, RAW tops itself for Cole.

Cole.... just STFU you sad puppet!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Booker ts whole wwe run has been the shits

Last time I enjoyed him was when he was fighting finlay for the wcw tv title


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pretty excited for Jordan's Raw debut match, gonna be interesting to see what kind of theme he has, what attires he's gonna have and what finisher he's gonna use, i hope its something unique and not just the Ankle Lock or Angle Slam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Nah, they'll keep Balor strong and have Bray wait until after the match to attack him. Though it would be good for Sampson to get a win on Balor.


What was that you said? :lol

I'm glad Samson got the win over Balor, even if it was some fuckery involved. Big fan of him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Jason Jordan is facing Curt Hawkins next.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, that was the best Bayley promo I have ever seen and it was for a commercial..


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

Would've been better if Balor kicked out of the initial sister Abigail before taking a second and eating the pin. Up until that point he was really looking great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Ah, so THAT'S what it is all about :lol


Yep. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The commercial involving the REAL A show on El Rey network.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Isn't this the last Summerslam in Brooklyn, at least for a bit?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I take it the Rollins/Ambrose vs The Miztourage match main events then?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Still don't understand how Jason Jordan as a child had the possibility of "ruining" him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here comes the piped in cheers for Jason Jordan.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889649065583161344


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rene looking good.

:damn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> What was that you said? :lol
> 
> I'm glad Samson got the win over Balor, even if it was some fuckery involved. Big fan of him.


I literally hit submit right before Wyatt came out, lol. Ah well, happy to be wrong. At least Sampson has some credibility now.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Still don't understand how Jason Jordan as a child had the possibility of "ruining" him.


His marriage and kids, I guess.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

starsfan24 said:


> Still don't understand how Jason Jordan as a child had the possibility of "ruining" him.


Child out of wedlock still carries a stigma among many groups.

Angle also has a family.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Isn't this the last Summerslam in Brooklyn, at least for a bit?


I hope not. 



Dolorian said:


> I take it the Rollins/Ambrose vs The Miztourage match main events then?


Not unless there is a heel turn.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol the blood types don't match, fuck we need a jeremy kyle on raw


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolutely fuck this horrible angle.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hawkins or random jobber?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rene's on Raw!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Renee doing interviews? where is Charly.........


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Renee on raw


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Renee on Raw?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> Still don't understand how Jason Jordan as a child had the possibility of "ruining" him.


Knowing the WWE, Jason Jordan was probably a last minute thing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol of course he's facing Hawkins, anytime they need to give someone a quick win they call Hawkins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol @ Kurt and Jordan, if they fugg around and believe the kayfabe.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> His marriage and kids, I guess.


He also said it could ruin his career so....?

Curt Hawkins is a jobber.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Not unless there is a heel turn.


They are not doing a heel turn only a week after they are "together".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Emma finally made her way on TV.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> Still don't understand how Jason Jordan as a child had the possibility of "ruining" him.




That's gotta be where Graves comes in. That part still hasn't been explained.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GIVE EMMA A CHANCE DAMNIT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma now on Raw. Bring on the actual hot chicks in WWE.

:drose


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What about me!!? What about Emma!!!!?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Emma sighting!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Emma threatened to start dating JJ, holy shit :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"Your mouth got you in trouble"


Shoot.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh no. Poor Emma.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> His marriage and kids, I guess.


I mean he was supposedly in college. 



redban said:


> *Child out of wedlock still carries a stigma among many groups.
> *
> Angle also has a family.


This part I can understand I guess.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jason Jordan and Emma? I can get down with that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma about to get BLACKED, hopefully :focus is around to filming it


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm pulling for Emma to beat Nia.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> He also said it could ruin his career so....?
> 
> Curt Hawkins is a jobber.


People may think differently about him for having a child out of wedlock idk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Enzo with the shitty spray tan :maury


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Working Emma's twitter into kayfabe.

I missed the first hour. Anything with the four monsters we all love?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889650042491088896
:ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um didn't they advertise Jordan's debut match was next? So um where's he at? This company is so ass backwards, they advertise something then completely ignore it and do something else.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> I hope not.


I thought I read somewhere they had a 3 year deal for Brooklyn, then they'd move it back to LA.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JJ outside of American Alpha never had much success. So I don't have much faith on his start going too well tonight. But over time, he can be a success.

And poor Emma going to get fed to Nia as punishment for her Twitter tirade. I don't know if Jordan is married but if he ain't, just saying, Emma put the idea out there.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

I was going to post this during the Kurt and son segment. 

Our intelligence is being insulted.










Then Emma comes on the scene and says exactly what I was thinking she should say.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Jason Jordan's debut was next?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Rene looking good.
> 
> :damn


Oh yes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Um didn't they advertise Jordan's debut match was next? So um where's he at? This company is so ass backwards, they advertise something then completely ignore it and do something else.


Vince changed his mind during the commercial break.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> His marriage and kids, I guess.





redban said:


> Child out of wedlock still carries a stigma among many groups.
> 
> Angle also has a family.


But the child was born when Kurt was in college and he didn't know about him until last week.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Where is JJ?!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Working Emma's twitter into kayfabe.
> 
> I missed the first hour. Anything with the four monsters we all love?


Oh just Angle announcing the Four Way for Summerslam, Braun killing security guards. Roman spearing Braun and Joe at the same time, and Joe being badass.

So, nothing much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Vince changed his mind during the commercial break.


I swear retards run this company, retards and senile dinosaurs.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> What about me!!? What about Emma!!!!?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh just Angle announcing the Four Way for Summerslam, Braun killing security guards. Roman spearing Braun and Joe at the same time, and Joe being badass.
> 
> So, nothing much.


Oh well.

There's always YouTube. >


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear retards run this company, retards and senile dinosaurs.


And monkeys...don't forget the monkeys...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Jason Jordan and Emma? I can get down with that.


Me too :focus


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Man Jason Jordan sure looks like Enzo and sounds like him. Heck, he even sports the same physique and refers to himself as Enzo now. What a difference a week can make!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yawn.............. (Enzo)

GO AWAY!
GO AWAY!
GO AWAY!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Enzo forget his SPF lotion at the beach? 

And now he's having a seizure.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

enzo talks shit then gets beat up ughhhhh this is already played out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Enzo just gonna constantly cut long winded 7 minute promos on Cass every week then get his ass beat afterwards? Its getting really old hearing him talk big shit then getting demolished like a bug. How many more times can he cut these promos and not be able to back them up in the ring before people get tired of it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great another Enzo promo that goes on longer than necessary.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Used to love that mans rants on how unfair life was.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> I mean he was supposedly in college.





JDP2016 said:


> But the child was born when Kurt was in college and he didn't know about him until last week.


Well idfk, WWE logic. Shit that may be normal to regular people isn't to them.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow that spray tan is terrible Enzo fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Big Cass looking squishy as shit... WTF :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cass's theme is fucking terrible :HA


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn it, let's make this promo half an hour less than the last one please..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They need to get rid of Cass music it's fucking trash.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh boy, another session of Enzo stumbling through a shitty promo. 

Does anybody, I mean anyone in this walk of life look at Enzo Amore and think, "Yeah this guy looks tough" ?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cass looks to be putting some time in at the gym.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass' theme.

Fucking CFO$.

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where did half of Enzo's tattoo go that says "Thug" in thug life? WWE blurring out the word thug now? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Enzo at least more offense in this time.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Cash would look much better in a singlet..


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This may be the worst fued in wwe right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Awareness said:


> Oh boy, another session of Enzo stumbling through a shitty promo.
> 
> Does anybody, I mean anyone in this walk of life look at Enzo Amore and think, "Yeah this guy looks tough" ?


Enzo certainly joins HBK and Low-Ki in wrestling's version of "that voice comes out of that person?" albeit Low-Ki is the undisputed champ.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cass needs new trunks, that logo on the back of his trunks of that little city of NY looks dumb.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Corey Graves says what I think.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Enzo just gonna constantly cut long winded 7 minute promos on Cass every week then get his ass beat afterwards? Its getting really old hearing him talk big shit then getting demolished like a bug. How many more times can he cut these promos and not be able to back them up in the ring before people get tired of it?


I know, right? They should have just saved the time and made Cass jump him from behind during his entrance to get it over with.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Big Cass looking squishy as shit... WTF :lol


Someone give that man a shirt.



bradatar said:


> Where did half of Enzo's tattoo go that says "Thug" in thug life? WWE blurring out the word thug now? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't block out what is not there.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cass be going to the gym

"Gimmie dat no definition at all look"

- Say no more fam


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo can sell pretty damn well.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

what was the point of that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo jobbed out clean & quick.

:lmao


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Jesus is Enzo finished lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How was they a successful tag team Cole? They never won any tag belts in NXT or on Raw and they barely won any of their matches.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Enzo avoids boots like Cena does.

Scared muhfugga.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

We're done with these two now, right?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This feud is so one sided. Enzo will never beat Cass without help.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Can't block out what is not there.




Yeah my fiancé just looked it up. Foot in mouth. Did he write it on himself when he did the Tupac promo? I swear I've seen it before...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bored.com


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess it is Cass vs Show at SummerSlam.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol shit, Cass threatening to break Enzo's neck and kill him on live tv, lol didn't expect that.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Big Cass threatening to murder Enzo?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"I'll snap his neck." That's actually pretty dark for what is supposed to be a PG show.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh man, Cass, Enzo, Big Show. This is like the Unholy Trinity of pure dogshit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol shit, Cass threatening to break Enzo's neck and kill him on live tv, lol didn't expect that.


Taking a page out of Rollins book it seems :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cass needs a power grapple maneuver.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman attempting murder at GBOF and now Cass threatening murder too. Well alright then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cass looked in the mirror in realized "Damn, I need to hit the gym"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Yeah my fiancé just looked it up. Foot in mouth. Did he write it on himself when he did the Tupac promo? I swear I've seen it before...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tupac promo? You lost me there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> "I'll snap his neck." That's actually pretty dark for what is supposed to be a PG show.


Personally, I welcome stuff like that with open arms.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

cass strikes pretty well his moves got impact that's a very underrated feature


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol shit, Cass threatening to break Enzo's neck and kill him on live tv, lol didn't expect that.


At least he didn't go through with the attempted murder like Roman. :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> I'm probably 60/40 on this Samson push... no DQ match means they trust him. I didn't follow him much in NXT and since he joined Raw he went from drifter to crowd basher and some high profile matches. So far his matches seemed pretty good, so I'm wondering from the people who followed him in NXT, are you surprised by his push, or is it well-deserved?


A bit of both. I really dug him from the outset and saw a lot of potential in him especially his ability to draw heat. But I am surprised he's gotten such a push on the main roster because it's a bit of a goofy gimmick. Hell that's probably why Vince loves it. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Enzo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This feels so forced.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

What's being missed here is that the Big Show was willing to risk Enzo getting killed for the confrontation..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How many times has Big Show gotten his ass kicked by someone smaller than him?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Tupac promo? You lost me there.




He did a promo where he dropped a ton of Tupac references. Said all eyes were on him, he's a thug, blah blah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, time to move on.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well that segment dragged to an awkward finish.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe Big Show will get revenge lol!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

enzo chants lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Awkward and convoluted way to end the segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889654063561920518


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who doesn't destroy the "world's largest athlete" these days, Cole?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Renee replacing Charly?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Charly has the night off. Shame.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope they give Sasha/Bayley 15 mins to really go at it and that Sasha gets to win clean and moves on to face Alexa at SummerSlam.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

They got to do this to make Big Cass look strong. You know after that beatdown Big Show did to Cass two weeks ago, that freaking buried Cass. 

Big Cass theme music intro sounds eerily similar to Big E Langston's theme.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess telling it like it is.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i would so eat alexas ass like a kebab with salad and chill sauce


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

:mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Renee replacing Charly?


I hope not, think she probably just has the night off or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Renee in the same segment.

Yes please.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

"Team Gag Reflex"

:heyman6


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa bores me to death. Her looks are overrated too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Women's match to main event. And honestly, good. Every time the women have main evented Raw, there have been great matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Since when was Renee on RAW? 

Anyways, she's looking damn good tonight :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did they push back Jordan's debut match for next week or was it just rescheduled for later tonight? 

Its so dumb, they advertise his debut match next and a some point during the commercial Vince goes "Ahh!!! Ahhhh! Hey! I don't want Jordan's match next damn it! I want it at 10:05! not now damn it! not now! Ahh! you're fired for putting that advertisement up!" "but sir you told us too put it up?...." "No i didn't ur fired i want it at 10:05!".


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

bradatar said:


> He did a promo where he dropped a ton of Tupac references. Said all eyes were on him, he's a thug, blah blah.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh. All his promos tend to sound the same to me.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Cass and Big Show are Television death.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

forget the poison dwarf alexa
now renee oh yeh


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Since when was Renee on RAW?
> 
> Anyways, she's looking damn good tonight :banderas


Well Talking Smack is dead (fuck you Vince) and her husband is on Raw so, maybe they switched her and Charly.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

thought show was retiring after mania?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

So many heel beatdowns are lame these days. It's a few lame strikes, a lot and I mean a lot of walking around the ring (like, this is some Lord of the Rings level walking we're approaching here) and maybe a finisher or two. 

Oh yeah and an angry expression. If it's a title feud they'll pose with the belt before dropping it over the champion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When you nut and she keeps sucking



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889654262283849729


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nia jaxs entrance music doesnt match up with her character. so idiotic.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Give Emma some tv time, only to be squashed by Nia...fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jobber entrance an all. Nice knowing you Emma. Sad but we knew it was coming after last week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Any chance Emma wins this match?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL Emma with the jobber entrance. Nia is gonna kill Kangaroo Jane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma about to get squashed :loweringangle


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

RIP Emma


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_game_master said:


> Big Cass theme music intro sounds eerily similar to Big E Langston's theme.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How can Nia honestly walk out to that theme without dying of embarrassment or shame? Kudos to her i guess.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma a beautiful girl, who is pretty decent wrestler. Surprised WWE didn't jump on that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emma being fed to Nia Jax, fuck this company


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

:clap: Nia


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao squashed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOAH! 

Nia just pulled out a sneaky Strowman maneuver!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Emma destroyed. 

Don't press send, Emma!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma deserves better. Kinda pisses me off that she hasn't really gotten an opportunity.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nia complained on twitter and got put over huge in a gauntlet match. Emma complained on twitter and gets squashed by Nia. :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice Senton by Nia :clap


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I am highly considering getting a Ouija board, cutting my palm, smearing blood over it and asking any demonic entity out there to stop Nia Jax from being on television.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was WWE's way of saying, "Okay, Emma, you want to be on TV? Here you go."

Typical.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince never gonna let it go that Emma couldn't make his Emmalina gimmick work, shes forever gonna be buried and used like this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay so I guess Charly is there, she looks stunning as usual


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Emma deserves better. Kinda pisses me off that she hasn't really gotten an opportunity.


She's injury prone.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

CHARLY


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

god I hate Nia Jax at this point, just so slow and clumsy in the ring, boring as shit on the mic as well.

Emma as a character is infinitely more interesting than her and she can wrestle far better but hey gotta feed her to the big woman cause size trumps skill...sigh


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fuck that had to hurt.

As much as we make fun of Nia, she has shown glimpses of being great.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, Charly is here tonight lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emma back to doing bikini shoots, I guess.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emma's twitter fingers turned to trigger fingers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Divari/Tozawa again!!?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Emma starts to get used better eventually.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I still would give Nia one


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly in red. :lenny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emma please just leave this company and go do some nude photoshoots.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Did not expect that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tozawa sounds unintentionally very whiny, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Little late there on the music, guys.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lol Tozawa is funny.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Since when does Titus appoint matches?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

It's always awkward when the manager for a stable is bigger than the people he manages. 

And by awkward I really mean, "fucking retarded."


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Titus about to beat up some crusierweights.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey look no purple ropes again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow nice timing on the commercial guys, is monkeys running this company?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Hey look no purple ropes again


Budget cuts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like Tozawa's toughness, but prefer him on SDL. 

His spot should go to someone like Nese, Ali, TJP, Gallagher or Alexander.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

time to get a coffee = cruiserweights


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Typhoid brand. I haven't been interested in any of this tonight....but I'm trying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Halfway thru the show and not even at 500 posts yet.

:deandre


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince5: "I know the perfect way to prove that the women's revolution is utter horseshit! Feed that sexy Aussie to Rock's fatass cousin!"

At least Tozawa is getting a surprisingly decent amount of storyline development.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

missed the first hour and a half ... i know i've missed a good opening seg but anything else?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Budget cuts.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

that steve austin advert was the best part of the show


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Since Nia had her tv time for the week, there is little chance she will interfere in the Bayley/Sasha match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tozawa speaks better than roman


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the fuck did he just say


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This guys screaming really needs to fucking stop


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats right Tozowa do the AH! chant to get them to give you some kind of reaction. lol anytime he cuts a promo and gets no reaction he just starts doing the AH! chant and they all start doing it like retarded parrots responding to a word to repeat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville better be in the main event in 2018, OR ELSE!

OR
ELSE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> This guys screaming really needs to fucking stop


It's a kiai, you baka gaijin. :quite

And it's actually gotten him somewhat over, so why should he ditch it? :lenny2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Hey look no purple ropes again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Neville with that belt is getting really old, i get he's great right now but god damn give us something new already jesus christ. Put Neville in the main event already so another CW can get a chance with that belt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Got a feeling Tozawa will win the Cruiserweight championship from Neville at SS


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course he did


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok this CW stuff has gone on for too long already.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat black dude in the red shirt is cracking me up..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville selling the fuck out there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the story-line development.

Well done.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So out of all the talented guys in the CW Division who could be getting pushed, Davari is getting pushed?.....OK.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Sasha heel turn in the works?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Here comes another pointless heel tease from Sasha that will go nowhere.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sasha's totally turning heel.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Good CW segment. I feel like a lot of the CWs are starting to find their place now and I'm glad they've got rid of the purple ropes for the CW segments on Raw. Hopefully it'll be another great episode of 205live tomorrow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just turn Sasha heel already


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw is commercials tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People to think Sasha will turn heel in 3...2...1..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha be careful it looks like your boobies will pop out at any moment lol! That would be really embarrassing!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nia to interrupt them, forcing a Fatal Fourway for the Women's Title at Summerslam.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember when the Cruiserweights only had multimen matches and when the had only 1 segment on Raw episodes last fall?

This is a HUGE improvement from back then. They're actually having multiple segments and interesting storylines now too per Raw episode


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gimme a Heel Turn already


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why turn the more popular female babyface into a heel? Oh that's right. This forum is screwy as fuck. That's why.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They're really squeezing this damp rag to feel an empty milk gallon with water, on this Sasha turn.

I like the slow burn, but damn, don't go in the opposite direction again. 

Heel Sasha can breathe new life in the RAW Women's division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> So out of all the talented guys in the CW Division who could be getting pushed, Davari is getting pushed?.....OK.


Needs to be Mustafa Ali. That Spanish fly he does is awesome.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

redban said:


> Nia to interrupt them, forcing a Fatal Fourway for the Women's Title at Summerslam.


If we get two Multiple Women matches at Summerslam, I'll go fucking ballistic!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Sasha be careful it looks like your boobies will pop out at any moment lol! That would be really embarrassing!


:nice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is it with people thinking "heel turn!" whenever a wrestler shows a bit of attitude and edge or even shows some ego? Is the current generation of fans so conditioned to the Fruity Pebble style babyface we got with Cena's decade at the top that they are unable to appreciate more nuanced characters which do not fit into rigid heel/face boxes?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Sasha gonna turn heel now?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is this necessary?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Are they prepping us for a Steph return?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I watch that Shane Mcmahon return from time to time and I get chills every time I see it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's a kiai, you baka gaijin. :quite
> 
> And it's actually gotten him somewhat over, so why should he ditch it? :lenny2


It's gotten him somewhat over but it doesn't change the fact that it's annoying to listen to.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn we better get Jason Jordan's debut match tonight, was really looking forward to it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :nice


:surprise: I don't think that would be PG lol!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God this fatal four way is gonna be so cool.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watching Shane McMahon is like sprinkling a hot dog with fried bacon?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bryan Alvarez is the prime example of this obsession over face/heel dynamics and trying to pigeonhole every wrestler into rigid face/heel boxes and getting confused whenever a wrestler shows some nuance.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What is it with people thinking "heel turn!" whenever a wrestler shows a bit of attitude and edge or even shows some ego? Is the current generation of fans so conditioned to the Fruity Pebble style babyface we got with Cena's decade at the top that they are unable to appreciate more nuanced characters which do not fit into rigid heel/face boxes?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :surprise: I don't think that would be PG lol!


Even better :book


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They're not seriously going to recap this whole brawl are they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They're not seriously going to recap this whole brawl are they?


Every week. Like it's something new.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned yet how horrible Reigns' shirt looks?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope his shoulder is okay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Jordan.

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kurt Hawkins? lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that onsey Jordan is wearing!

DOPE!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan vs Curt Hawkins...welp. Gotta start somewhere right.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

crickets


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan seems boring


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Renee on Raw all of a sudden? I hope this means we don't see less of Charly now cos I love me some Charly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This guy has literally no personality at all.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They should have gone with Gable. This dude makes Bayley sound like Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jason is just a smidge effeminate.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There is a reason he was teamed up with Gable down in NXT....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction for Jordan.
> 
> :lmao


Can he come around the curtian with his music playing first?! 

DAYUM!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"It's incredible ... ... but it's unbelievable at the same time!"

:ha

Someone wrote this.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Jason Jordan is going to flop so fucking hard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like Seth's new shirt


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Why are we pretending Jason Jordan has never wrestled a day in his life before, and clearly never cut a promo before either?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Why should Sasha turn heel? She's the best babyface they have on their roster and a better top babyface than Bayley. Turning her heel at this point would be stupid. WHo would be your babyfaces? Bayley, Mickie, and Dana. And turning her heel against Bayley would do nothing for Bayley. Most people will side with Sasha over Bayley.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> This guy has literally no personality at all.


And the whole setup with him being Angle's son is dead on arrival. It will flop.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Jason Jordan is terrible on the mic. Never should have done this story to begin with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Can he come around the curtian with his music playing first?!
> 
> DAYUM!



Sure. Just saying. :shrug


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Jordan seems shy as fuk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Please kill Seth, Dean-O. >

Sorry not sorry, @ShowStopper . 8*D



Mango13 said:


> It's gotten him somewhat over but it doesn't change the fact that it's annoying to listen to.


Then use the mute button, broham. :serious:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That Rollins shirt is FIYAH!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose's trust issues is breaking my heart


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess the tag team handicap match is the main event


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if there will be kids that really think Jason Jordan is Kurt Angles son, and then when they get older they will be shocked to find out the truth? Like I thought Kane and The Undertaker where really brothers until recently lol!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice to see Rollins back in the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice segment there between Dean and Seth.

Keep furthering that story very well.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> That Rollins shirt is DOPE AS FUGG!!!!


Rollins' merch since he came back has been on point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good line from Dean there "you have to worry about 3 guys, I have to worry about 4"


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

jason should be heel by having angle help/bail him out in matches. i dont think this face thing is going to work out


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dam. Thought the women were gonna main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

0 reaction for Bayley


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy...Stephanie of the grating voice and bag of wrestler's testicles might come back to irritate the fuck out of us again. Geez, I may just watch test patterns so it'll beat Raw out in ratings if that happens.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Eliminate pyro for budget cuts but Bayley still has retarded wavy guy air props


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Man Bayley's boots are always so ugly.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rollins/Ambrose in the main event so I expect something significant to happen there. I also expect Sasha to win this one.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Vince has an incredible eye for charisma vacuums.
Reigns, Cass, Corbin, Jinder, now Jordan.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Eliminate pyro for budget cuts but Bayley still has retarded wavy guy air props


I mean those are waaaaaaay cheaper and don't need to be repayed for after every use.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The structure of this show is confusing. They had this backstage interview with Jordan and it looked like his match was next but then they cut to Rollins/Ambrose segment and now we are getting Sasha/Bayley match.

Ok...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dayum Bayley's heat is totally gone.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Sure. Just saying. :shrug


Disappointed in you. 

YOU'RE better than that Bush league shiet!

:trump4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley!!! :Bayley


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Eliminate pyro for budget cuts but Bayley still has retarded wavy guy air props


Well those are already paid for. Pyro they have to keep buying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Disappointed in you.
> 
> YOU'RE better than that Bush league shiet!
> 
> :trump4


He didn't come out to a huge reaction when he came out last week, either.

:shrug


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> Man Bayley's boots are always so ugly.


I love her Randy Savage look.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Dayum Bayley's heat is totally gone.


Different cities. Different crowds. She got a good reaction last week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Even better :book


That Booker T gif goes so well lol! :laugh:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> He didn't come out to a huge reaction when he came out last week, either.
> 
> :shrug


I'm messin' with you mane! 

LOL


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

This Ambrose/Rollins trust issues story is hitting my feels! It's already looking promising!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jedah said:


> Dayum Bayley's heat is totally gone.


The Alexa squash took care of that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm messin' with you mane!
> 
> LOL


It's cool. Not like I'm rooting for him to fail. Just posting what I see.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Eliminate pyro for budget cuts but Bayley still has retarded wavy guy air props


Yeah. Never mind the fact that one can be used over and over again and the other has to be bought over and over again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lavidavi35 said:


> This Ambrose/Rollins trust issues story is hitting my feels! It's already looking promising!


Ambrose not trusting Rollins and Rollins trying to win back his trust is EXACTLY the angle they should run with. Glad to see they are doing just that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha!!! BO$$ TIME!!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sasha with that Mania gear :mark


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Even Banks got a mild pop tonight. Come on guys.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looked like Bayley had tears on her eyes, she is losing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa in leggings


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to root for both of them!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bliss on commentary :mark


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

sasha banks looks like a rat and no make up can hide that


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I love her Randy Savage look.


I don't mind that. I just don't like the colored boots.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sure you would corey ... oh god.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they don't pull the trigger on a heel turn for Dean too soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Sasha/Bayley will get enough time to really go at it. Sasha is taking this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Booker stay gettin' his azz schooled by Cole.

I'm tired of it! 

LOL.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Corey is so funny when he talks about Alexa.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley's ass.

:banderas


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

The High King said:


> sasha banks looks like a rat and no make up can hide that


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

It's really sad when Michael Cole schools you on commentary and makes you look like an even bigger fool.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Even Banks got a mild pop tonight. Come on guys.


If it's not Lita or Asuka coming out for a main roster match, I'm not popping.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL, why do you keep asking her who she'd rather face, Cole? She doesn't really care.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A Carmella/Alexa feud could be good?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> A bit of both. I really dug him from the outset and saw a lot of potential in him especially his ability to draw heat. But I am surprised he's gotten such a push on the main roster because it's a bit of a goofy gimmick. Hell that's probably why Vince loves it. :lol


haha true


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The High King said:


> sasha banks looks like a rat and no make up can hide that


Like you wouldn't smash.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> A Carmella/Alexa feud could be good?


On the mic sure, in the ring...Not at all.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid match so far but it's a shame these two haven't gotten the opportunity on the main roster to show what they can really do.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What's the point of Alexa being on commentary? She's hardly saying anything lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That could have really fucked Sasha's knees up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is this what they did in NXT?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What's the point of Alexa being on commentary? She's hardly saying anything lol


Yeah it is like she doesn't takes any initiative and is waiting for Cole and co. to ask her something.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, this is fun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match so far.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What's the point of Alexa being on commentary? She's hardly saying anything lol


I don't get it either tbh.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What's the point of Alexa being on commentary? She's hardly saying anything lol


TV time


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, these two have an insane amount of chemistry..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is into this match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Props to the crowd for getting into this!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice duelling chants for the girls!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They're gonna do the Superplex/Double Pin aren't they.

Edit: Never mind, lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Whenever a commentator says that could be you I remember Smackdown "That could be you AJ."


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i will say, baileys ass sure does bounce mmmm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was actually a great fucking match... Holy shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Give Alexa a headset so that Vince can yell at her "say something dammit!"


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Bayley won! How about that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley?

Wow.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAEley won, y'all.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What's the point of Alexa being on commentary? She's hardly saying anything lol


She's waiting to interfere we get a schmozz finish and a 3-Way at SSlam.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow did not expect that.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think whoever predicted Bayley winning and Sasha turning on her at Slam might be right...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why do I smell a turn coming..... like tonight..... like RIGHT NOW.....


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bayley needed that to say the least


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe Sasha turns heel at Summerslam, after Bayley wins the title from Alexa? That is my guess.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck???????? where did i just see a oh thats right hardys in the iron man tag match, bullshit


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match, but FFS, can Sash finally turn heel now? This has to lead to that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surely Sasha is turning on Bayley to set up a triple threat? I can't tolerate Bayley vs Alexa again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn, would rather see these two go at it every week than witness Alexa Title reign every week.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Heel turn at least. Please.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Tragic


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Very enjoyable match. Shame still this couldn't happen at SummerSlam, but oh well.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> She's waiting to interfere we get a schmozz finish and a 3-Way at SSlam.












Alrighty then.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Was expecting Sasha to win that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great match. :clap

Judging by her expression, I'm bracing for @Legit BOSS ' waifu to snap and destroy Bayley at SS. :squirtle


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Surely Sasha is turning on Bayley to set up a triple threat? I can't tolerate Bayley vs Alexa again.


TBF, Bayley and Alexa had a pretty damn good match at Payback before creative completely botched the feud.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Surprised Bayley won. I would have preferred Sasha, but as long as one of them takes the title off Alexa, I'm content.

Also great match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sure a lot of people weren't expecting this. :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley!!! I do hope Sasha gets to have a title match against Alexa sometime soon though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww I did want to see Alexa vs Sasha rematch, I'm bored of Alexa vs Bayley.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome match, but Sasha would be a MUCH better match. Hasn't Bayley been squashed by Sasha already?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are we getting this match AGAIN at Summerslam? Fuck.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was not expecting Bayley to win


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like WWEs high on Bayley again.

Burial might have been a test that she passed with a good attitude or some shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Terrible. Good match but Sasha should have won.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Those finishes are so lame. And yay Alexa and Bayley again, not. This recycling is starting to get boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee looking great.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bayley gets the belt back, reverting to the way she was before Alexa squashed her.

She can feud with Nia and Emma for a bit. 

Then they start the Heel Sasha vs Face Bayley feud around Rumble season for 'Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Expecting @Legit BOSS rant


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

somewhere eddie is facepalming


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee: Please welcome Curt Hawkins

Crowd: *laughter*


Damnnnn :lol :lol :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Still holding off on the Sasha turn. At least I hope ffs.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley to job to the Goddess again :mark: :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

We've already seen Bayley vs Alexa already, multiple times, why did they think it was a good idea to do it yet again at Summerslam?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hawkins is totally squashing Jordan right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RAW's resident jobber.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sasha turning on Bayley in Brooklyn after she wins the Title, two years after celebrating with her when she won the NXT Title in the same place, would be great stroytelling if they go ahead with it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watch Bayley being beat up again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana Warrior!!

WHO DAT?! WHO DAT?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why did they give him captions?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

All these back stage segments with Renee instead of Charly even though Charly is there, hope this doesn't become a regular thing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Why do I smell a turn coming..... like tonight..... like RIGHT NOW.....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WOW. Bayley won. Didn't think that would happen. This is a bigger shock than Nattie winning last night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawkins getting interviewed and asked about how he feels about jobbing to Jordan.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh God, here comes the mandatory virtue signaling. :sleep


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not surprising WWE is a partner of the Special Olympics, given how many truly retarded people work there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He looks like Hamidou Diallo(To those college basketball viewers)


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ohh and how about those dueling chants between the women?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Why did they give him captions?


because he's handicaptioned


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


PD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:grin2:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cant wait to see the non reaction to jordan. dork.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I actually have an appreciation for Curt Hawkins. He is a jobber and he knows it but the guy commits to his role and you see that he is enthusiastic to try to do the best with whatever he is given. I wouldn't mind seeing him get a low/midcard push at some point.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> because he's handicaptioned


You will burn for this!.. You know that right? 

:serious::grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus, the ONE time I ever pull for Sasha Banks to win and they have her lose to Bayley :clap

I'll take Sasha over Bayley.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I actually have an appreciation for Curt Hawkins. He is a jobber and he knows it but the guy commits to his role and you see that he is enthusiastic to try to do the best with whatever he is given. I wouldn't mind seeing him get a low/midcard push at some point.


Curt can talk. Give him a push instead of Jordan. Does Miz need another member of his Miztourage?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The audience was clearly booing Jordan during his interview, that unbelievably corny shit they got him saying aint doing him no favors "Oh gee ya know its just a dream come true, its so amazing and unbelievable at the same time, i feel like i'm floating" no shit their gonna boo him when they got him saying cringey corny shit like that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> All these back stage segments with Renee instead of Charly even though Charly is there, hope this doesn't become a regular thing.


With another rumored shake up happening and Talking Smack done, Charly may get traded back to SD for Renee on Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan needs a personality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Gable, Jordan kept the music as well


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

hawkins about to be pinned within a minute.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jordan's getting the strong push *and* American Alpha's theme song. Poor Gable. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So he's still using the AA theme? Kinda lazy and lame.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Man the crowd doesn't give a fuck about Jason.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> You will burn for this!.. You know that right?
> 
> :serious::grin2:


well i am a stand up comedian at the weekends, i tend to make jokes about people who can't sta ah you know what, thats below the belt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope he works this match like a heel, like a completely entitled asshole because i think that's a good storyline for Angle to deal with.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> The audience was clearly booing Jordan during his interview, that unbelievably corny shit they got him saying aint doing him no favors "Oh gee ya know its just a dream come true, its so amazing and unbelievable at the same time, i feel like i'm floating" no shit their gonna boo him when they got him saying cringey corny shit like that.


The whole thing will flop.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah, Jordan getting the Reigns' treatment keeping all the stuff once the tag team breaks up. Then again maybe Chad Gable lucked out because the AA theme isn't that good. Not bad, just not good.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Tossing Kurt Angle around? :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kurt Hawkins is gonna make a star!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Did Cole say tossing Kurt Angle around? Lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> The audience was clearly booing Jordan during his interview, that unbelievably corny shit they got him saying aint doing him no favors "Oh gee ya know its just a dream come true, its so amazing and unbelievable at the same time, i feel like i'm floating" no shit their gonna boo him when they got him saying cringey corny shit like that.


Same bullshit with Reigns that botched his push and poisoned the well against him.

Vince still lives in 1985.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a nice ass neck breaker.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Still uses Grand Amplitude. Lmao poor Gable.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

do you want this match to stop
in the name of fuck


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's his finishing move?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

vince probably throwing headsets around backstage. cole needs to just fuck off.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The guy in the crowd with his mother, he loves Curt Hawkins. He stood up all disappointed when he lost, but Curt always loses so he should be used to it :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The crowd started to get into ti, but the match didn't need to go any longer. It actually went too long, but I enjoyed it. 

Just give Jordan the Angle Slam as a finisher and be done with it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised they didn't give him the Angle Slam as the finisher.

I still think this might bomb.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason needs to learn some psychology.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jordan has a lot of potential but is going to need a lot of work as a single competitor. For now, just keep using the squash match method. Worked wonders for a guy like Strowman.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Could be a decent angle if he works as a heel.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Jordan and he is an outstanding athlete, but Chad Gable really brought the personality out of him. I hope he doesn't regress in that department as a singles guy but I don't think the signs have been promising in his first couple of interviews (the one earlier tonight and the one with Angle last week). Hopefully it's just the nerves of going it alone and he starts to get more comfortable in the coming weeks.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Could be a decent angle if he works as a heel.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

#TopGuys !!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Revival.. Best tag team in the world, imo.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I'm surprised they didn't give him the Angle Slam as the finisher.
> 
> I still think this might bomb.


I think the only way it won't bomb is if Jordan is playing a fake nice guy character and he starts beating folk up after matches and working matches heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jordan needs a better finisher, a neckbreaker is so lame and generic even combo'd off a back suplex.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Top Guy Time! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Jason needs to learn some psychology.


It was a 120 second squash. He was *supposed* to no sell Hawkins offense.


Are some of you serious with this sort of stuff? :lol It couldn't be more obvious that some of you are going into this entire angle with an agenda & are _determined_ to bemoan this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Jason Jordan angle will bomb the main issue is that there is no going back now that he has been made Angle's son.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Sasha turning on Bayley in Brooklyn after she wins the Title, two years after celebrating with her when she won the NXT Title in the same place, would be great stroytelling if they go ahead with it.


Now I want this to happen. Sasha being heel again would be nice.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Dreadful stuff right there. If things go down like this it's gonna be Roman Reigns all over again. It's probably not that Vince never learns but that he's trying to stick it to the people wanting to prove his formula right.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that shawn michaels movie looks hideous


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shawn in another movie.

:drose


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please abolish the CW division its almost lamer and as unimportant as the divas division back in the Kelly Kelly era.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DAMN.


Crickets for the Revival.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Top guys :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly :mark: She's so pretty.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CHARLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SAY YEAH!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Charly doing an in ring segment, nice :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I just realized, Cesaro and Sheamus haven't been on TV since GBOF.

What the hell? Where's my damn Bar?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like the crowd is starting to get quiet/tired. Can't blame them. These shows are too long.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rather see Charly than the Revival tbh.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

How dare you kicking Charly out.

:rude


----------



## Instashot (Sep 27, 2016)

Dash and Wilder coming out to crickets, like they deserve to.

They are so generic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> With another rumored shake up happening and Talking Smack done, Charly may get traded back to SD for Renee on Raw.


That would suck, but it would at least give me another reason to watch SDL lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> I think the only way it won't bomb is if Jordan is playing a fake nice guy character and he starts beating folk up after matches and working matches heel.


Good idea. I seen the aggression in that match and it looked like something that could happen. Then it leads to a disagreement with Angle and they have a fall out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> that shawn michaels movie looks hideous


The Southern Accents are so fake sounding. :laugh:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Club!!!!!!
So face-turn just like that?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Scott Dawson is actually a pretty good talker.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is exactly the same promo that The Club could have given.

EDIT: Oh, and here comes the Club.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like the crowd is starting to get quiet/tired. Can't blame them. These shows are too long.


I hope they keep some energy for Dean and Seth. I'll be disappointed if they're quiet for them


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEAT UP JOHN CENA


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ohhh ... are they faces now?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

When did the Good Brothers turn face?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson turning face, perhaps? :mark:

Cool to see their "NERDZ!" insult actually become a chant for a few seconds. :sk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Club are faces just like that :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope they keep some energy for Dean and Seth. I'll be disappointed if they're quiet for them


Yep. The drawback to being in the main event of a current day Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Anderson & Gallows are suddenly faces.:done


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Talented young teams"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Never liked The Club more than tonight!

Seems weird to have The Revival being called nerds this early in their main roster careers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Scott Dawson is actually a pretty good talker.


Yeah, I think he's good.. Dash, not so much. That's why Dawson does the majority of the talking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best face turn ever. :mark:

:heyman6


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neeeeeeerds


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The Club are faces just like that :lol


Well the division is short on face tag team outside the Hardy's. Which we don't need anymore matches with them and Cesaro/Sheamus.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I just realized, Cesaro and Sheamus haven't been on TV since GBOF.
> 
> What the hell? Where's my damn Bar?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889660840118550530


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well I guess that is just one step closer to them teaming up with Balor.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I think the only way it won't bomb is if Jordan is playing a fake nice guy character and he starts beating folk up after matches and working matches heel.


This is what I'm praying for. I actually left the room right when the match ended and heard a loud sound and ran back to the tv expecting Jordan to be destroying Hawkins post-match. No dice. :\


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Whats the main event?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

2017 and the new teams are being overshadowed by a team way past their prime..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The good brothers avenging the passport incident


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

These two teams are clones of each other.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Whats the main event?


Dean/Seth vs Miztourage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Whats the main event?


I am guessing the Rollins/Ambrose tag match against Miztourage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Revival has flawless chemistry.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Club as faces seems so natural. 

Just like The Uso's being heels seems natural.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> BEAT UP JOHN CENA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Third hour has kind of dropped off.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Revival are aamazing


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

So glad G&A are face. Hopefully they get more mic time and comedy segments now where they don't look like jokes.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson face turn!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now that The Club are faces, put Balor with them already ffs. The company is really lacking a good babyface faction.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well the division is short on face tag team outside the Hardy's. Which we don't need anymore matches with them and Cesaro/Sheamus.


They're short on face tag teams because WWE has broke the fuck out of them here lately. 2017 has been the worst for that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Good idea. I seen the aggression in that match and it looked like something that could happen. Then it leads to a disagreement with Angle and they have a fall out.


Or he doesn't and it continues to compromise him. He does what a lot of parents do and turn a blind eye. either way theres a story in Jordan being an asshole who goes about smiling pretending to be the all american hero.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

2 Sweet! *clap clap clap*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> This is what I'm praying for. I actually left the room right when the match ended and heard a loud sound and ran back to the tv expecting Jordan to be destroying Hawkins post-match. No dice. :\


next week my friend, next week ... hopefully lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sell :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> 2 Sweet! *clap clap clap*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Major fucking pop for the Hardy's


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shecaro should come out next!

Fatal 4-way for the tag titles at SummerSlam!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Revival seem to oversell their opponents offense quite a bit. Saw it in their match against the Hardys too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, Fatal Four Way Tag at Summerslam then? Would be my guess.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAY YEAH!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Then why did the Hardy's help the Revival win?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't paid attention to Jeff Hardy in quite a long time, but seeing his hair all one color (brown) is still weird :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival = from western NC
The Hardy's = from eastern NC

I hope the play into that.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Matt just said Delete.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Hardy Boys vs The Revival seems like it will be interesting.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Matt actually shouted out "Delete!' before the Twist of Fate.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Axel trying to work miracles with that bald spot.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz and Maryse are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:clap at Maryse burying Hollywood for it's hard-on for reboots. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> So, Fatal Four Way Tag at Summerslam then? Would be my guess.


Summerslam should be subtitled Fatal Four Way.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Miz say he was at Battleground? Or did I hear him wrong? :lol You're not on SD Miz lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

.....Damn. Maryse spitting the truth about Hollywood, lol.

And they aren't dogs Miz. They're hounds........of Justice! Come at me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That comparision is not far off tbf


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maryse still hanging around with Axel and Bo as Miz's back up seems a bit odd, seems like she should have slowly been phased out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two good backstage segments between Seth/Dean and now Miztourage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Miz really supports Bo and Axel backstage. Especially Bo. Just a hunch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Matt actually shouted out "Delete!' before the Twist of Fate.


I heard that too :lol

They're subtly broken.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

For some reason Dallas and Axel look unrecognizable from their previous characters even though they just made small changes to there wardrobe and hair. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz focusing more on Rollins during the segment just like last week he did his finisher on Rollins makes me think that things could lead to an IC title match between the two. Maybe Rollins pins Miz tonight so that they can start talking about him getting a title opportunity.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> .....Damn. Maryse spitting the truth about Hollywood, lol.
> 
> And they aren't dogs Miz. They're hounds........of Justice! Come at me.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao Maryse voicing my thoughts of present Hollywood.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So i think they held off a sasha heel turn tonight. This could be for many reasons, but throw your bets in the hat for Ambrose turning on Seth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz about to kill Jordan on the mic next week


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MizTV confirms a heel turn for Ambrose tonight and Miz Vs Jordan at SummerSlam?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think Miz really supports Bo and Axel backstage. Especially Bo. Just a hunch.


Miz is really good at making the people around him seem equal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jordan on MizTV next week? Maybe this means Uncle Dean-O is turning on Seth tonight?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz, Maryse, and the light skinned Apollo Crews. Next week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Main event next week is gonna be lit.

Now they just need to make it perfect and have Brock interfere.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wait a minute......Miz TV next week with Jordan. So Jordan moves onto feud with Angle. Leaving Ambrose and Rollins alone.....which means Dean could turn tonight......

Ok I know I'm rambling but I literally just thought of all of this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:salute to Wale for throwing up the 2 Sweet hand sign and rocking his own Million Dollar Championship.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here we go!!! Ambrollins :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey, you lucky SOB


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice 3rd hour pop.

:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why can't they just be Dean and Seth without the mini "Shield reunion" mentioned every time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Digging Rollins shirt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ROLLINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting that Miz is having that segment with Jason Jordan, does that means the Rollins/Ambrose fallout happens tonight?

Also that triple threat for next week will be lit :mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz and Maryse are coming out. That means business is about to pickup.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

not going to lie, i actually enjoyed raw tonight, now i'm off to bed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I HATE how they made Maryse stop wearing the sexy onesie outfits


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Jordan on MizTV next week? Maybe this means Uncle Dean-O is turning on Seth tonight?


And maybe this why the match is the main event tonight.. 

PLEASE AMBROSE, TURN HEEL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With The Club turning face tonight I can see them not going with a Rollins/Ambrose tag team run but instead do Rollins vs Ambrose at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they don't pull the trigger on Dean too early cos then they'll run out of steam too quickly and ruin it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I HATE how they made Maryse stop wearing the sexy onesie outfits


Who made her and why?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :salute to Wale for throwing up the 2 Sweet hand sign and rocking his own Million Dollar Championship.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889677713660755968


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That triple threat next week :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason being on Miz TV is a good way to get him to work on his promo skills. Doesn't mean Ambrose is turning heel tonight :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh there's Cesaro and Sheamus, still a chance for Ambrollins to face them!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Nice 3rd hour pop.
> 
> :mark:


Speaking of nice 3 hours and threes in general, triple threat matches at times can be tricky, but *man that main event next week could be quite the treat.* A potential Raw tv MOTY


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't see a clean finish to that triple threat next week, could Lesnar show up and wreck havoc?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

With all the recent fire references with Rollins i'd like to see him wear a black and dark red version of his current attire.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Booker :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel are actually main eventing RAW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cesaro and Sheamus watching the match is interesting as far as Rollins/Ambrose goes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Speaking of nice 3 hours and threes in general, triple threat matches at times can be tricky, but *man that main event next week could be quite the treat.* A potential Raw tv MOTY


They've been involved in so many matches/segments with eachother I feel like I've seen everything they do a million times against one another. Plus, Braun not getting the title shot for himself makes zero sense. Over it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> With all the recent fire references with Rollins i'd like to see him wear a black and dark red version of his current attire.


Ugh yes! I've been saying that for years!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice teamwork for Rollins and Dean.

:mark:

Good match thus far.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!! Sheasaro were just seen watching Ambrose and Rollins in this match! We'll actually get to see this match soon :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Miz playing to the crowd like a boss.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins and Ambrose = Goku and Vegeta. 

But what does that make Reigns? 

Hit? Jiren?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth and Dean are in sync, I like it!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah the good old days of Shield combo attacks. If Roman were in the match he would finished that off with a clothesline.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Dean and Seth slipped right back into how they were years ago. Awesome :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[hide][/hide]


DammitC said:


> YES!! Sheasaro were just seen watching Ambrose and Rollins in this match! We'll actually get to see this match soon :mark: :mark:


WHAT?! I missed it!!!

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how Dean and Seth slipped right back into how they were years ago. Awesome :mark:


These two have chemistry. No spammed moves, either.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh I missed Sheamus/Cesaro watching the match, interesting...I guess they will actually go ahead with Rollins/Ambrose as a tag team.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@ShowStopper

Your sig is BADAZZ!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Oh I missed Sheamus/Cesaro watching the match, interesting...I guess they will actually go ahead with Rollins/Ambrose as a tag team.


Why don't you enjoy the match instead of worry about what's going to happen next week :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is the main event?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope I get my wish of Dean and Seth tag teaming a bit longer. It would be amazing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dean and Seth should team for a few months and maybe have a run with the tag titles, but the tension that eventually destroys the team.

It would add a big story to the tag team division and also clear up the IC title scene which is in bad need of a shakeup.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just realized this is the main event and I don't understand why...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why don't you enjoy the match instead of worry about what's going to happen next week :lol


I can multitask perfectly fine, thank you.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They've been involved in so many matches/segments with eachother I feel like I've seen everything they do a million times against one another. Plus, Braun not getting the title shot for himself makes zero sense. Over it.


reasonable enough, difference of opinion I respect that. I think the three in a structured story in the ring could tear the house down in a really fun, physical match in that tornado-style match.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nobody cares curtis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Axel's reaction.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Axel is lit as fuck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Those handstand-knees from Dallas looked hilarious


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the first time Curtis Axel has main event'd a RAW since his match with triple h :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Does a Dropkick* 

Curtis Axel" "Oh my God! How GOOD was that!??"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That DDT and bump by Seth.

:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great sell on the DDT by Rollins. Almost expecting Ambrose to jump off the apron when Seth is reaching for him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth sells the DDT like a fucking boss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins selling of the DDT is masterful.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Dean and Seth stay teamed to win the belts and you have Dean chair Seth Rollins to cost the titles to turn Dean heel, that'd be a neat little full-circle story. edit: another nice taking of a ddt by Seth. Best since RVD with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice move by Seth there to make the tag.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth sells DDTs like its attempted murder.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ugh yes! I've been saying that for years!


Yeah this would look bad ass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Dean pointed out to Seth that Bo was behind him when he was going for the tag. Great teamwork.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Seth sells the DDT like a fucking boss.


Only person i remember selling it as good and probably better than him is RVD.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very fun match


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit. Bo got fucked up.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins saving the match-up for his former Shield brother :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, Dallas took an Enzo!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a good tag team match


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ooh I hope Bo is OK. That bottom rope is a bitch.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

In sync again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good match so far, good pacing and dynamic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn good match.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Holy fucking shit, i can't wait for this "lit" Bullshit to be uncool...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bo just got Enzo'd.










I'm despicable.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ten minutes left.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa nice finish. Crowd is hot!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this would look bad ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The springboard knee could be Rollins' finisher. It looks impactful, he can hit it on anyone and Rollins executes it very nicely.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Planting the seeds.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not yet Seth, but soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! More story development there with Dean celebrating with Seth, but not doing the Shield salute thing with him.

Very good story-telling.

:clap


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

aw damn lol feels.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That Double Suicide Dive. I haven't seen that from them in years :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat zoom in on Rollins' fist


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ambrose isn't ready for that yet. Chill Seth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl about to cry


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good main event. 

Don't know how I feel about Ambrose hugging Rollins repeatedly though, and then just leaving him in the ring when Rollins went for The Shield pose. I can maybe chalk it up to Ambrose just having a ton of adrenaline with the win, but still seemed a bit odd.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome RAW. Hopefully this trend keeps up heading into SummerSlam!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The springboard knee could be Rollins' finisher.












Or just a simple knee to the grill.

Whoops, here we go again about Seth's finisher................................


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Liked it. Like Cole said, it was a start. Not big turn. No big swerve. They teamed up, they showed signs of being brothers again, but Dean still isn't quite ready to cross that line yet.

Overall Raw was what is has been the last month. Still too long, but some good moments. Opening was great. Bayley vs. Sasha was really good. Balor vs. Sampson was decent. And the main event had some nice story progression.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Ambrose would hug Seth but wouldn't fist bump him?


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Anybody else think with Jason Jordan on MizTV next week that Angle will give him an IC Title shot at Summerslam, setting up a nepotism storyline? And Seth-Dean vs. Cesaro and Sheamus for the tag belts or Dean turns heel and Seth vs. Dean?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Very good RAW. Next week's could be great with that main event. Brock interfering and F5ing everyone would be a perfect ending.

There's indications that what I said about systems the other day might just be happening. 

I'm not even gonna bother watching Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Ambrose would hug Seth but wouldn't fist bump him?


The excitement and adrenaline of winning wore off and he realized what he was doing.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Nice! More story development there with Dean celebrating with Seth, but not doing the Shield salute thing with him.
> 
> Very good story-telling.
> 
> :clap


Yes, it was excellent. Ambrose was in the heat of the moment and celebrated but as soon as Seth wanted to reciprocate, he came back to his senses and said 'Nope'. 

Good stuff :clap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So guys. I'm on the ropes.. 

Was this better than Battleground? 

It's close.. I'm looking for opinions..


Ok.. I'm just fucking around.. :lol RAW destroyed a PPV WWE expects ppl to pay money for..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

GreatestOfAllTime said:


> The excitement and adrenaline of winning wore off and he realized what he was doing.


Fair enough I suppose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

falconfan13 said:


> Only person i remember selling it as good and probably better than him is RVD.


RVD was always a great seller





Another one that can sell a DDT well is Neville


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Liked it. Like Cole said, it was a start. Not big turn. No big swerve. They teamed up, they showed signs of being brothers again, but Dean still isn't quite ready to cross that line yet.


I'm interested to see if we're getting Ambrose-Rollins or will Miz be involved for a 3-Way with the IC Title on the line at SSlam.

Perhaps Jordan Angle gets a crack at The Miz so we see Seth and Dean go 1-on-1 in Brooklyn.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/Braun Strowman/Samoa Joe/Roman Reigns opening segment + brawl

- Elias Samson vs Finn Balor No DQ Match

- Akira Tozawa/Neville/Ariya Daivari segment + attack

- Alexa Bliss backstage interview

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins backstage segment

- Revival/Club pre-match promo

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins vs The Miz/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Next week's could be great with that main event. Brock interfering and F5ing everyone would be a perfect ending.


Yeah I think that's how it will probably going to go. Don't see them doing a clean finish for that match. Lesnar shows up near the end and then just all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That ending :mark:

That HUG :mark:

That character development where Deano wouldn't do the fist bump quite yet :mark:

I AM LOVING THIS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins and LSDean's facial reactions and body reactions were great. Ambrose was hype, and I thought because he's crazy as fuck after he's done hugging him he's going to turn on him. Then when Rollins gave him a stare, I thought he was going to turn on Uncle Dean-O. Rollins offering the Shield fist only for Dean to reject him was a good move. Even though Ambrose hugged him and was hype to win, that Shield fist was a symbol of brotherhood that those two and Roman shared for years. That symbol was an emotional thing for Dean which is why he couldn't accept it because he still hasn't forgotten Rollins breaking up their brotherhood. Great storytelling. 

I still think Ambrose is turning on Rollins. They need another big Summerslam match and Ambrose/Rollins seems like the match for Summerslam on the Raw side. Because Smackdown is basically doomed.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Kurt Angle/Braun Strowman/Samoa Joe/Roman Reigns opening segment + brawl
> 
> ...


Once again, since you think pretty much every Damn segment is a highlight, what DIDNT you like about this boring ass show?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Ambrose would hug Seth but wouldn't fist bump him?


Silly you. Dean was just overexcited from the win and teaming with Seth again. But the Shield pose is not a bridge he's ready to cross, lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Still can't believe they let Bayley go over tonight after what they did to her the last two months.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889683204231241728


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins sold that rejection like a boss!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That ending :mark:
> 
> That HUG :mark:
> 
> ...


It was awesome! 

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice to see that they are going with the angle I think makes the most sense, that being Rollins trying to win back Ambrose's trust with Ambrose not buying into it. That is the best dynamic to run with for this program and it sets things up for them entering a feud but with the roles reversed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw is good right now. Lots of folks are pitching in. Who needs SD.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The zoom on Seth's hand was a nice touch.

Seth sold that rejection even better than he sold that DDT.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I still see Rollins and Ambrose moving into the tag division. I mean they did show Sheamus and Cesaro watching their match. I like the slow build of Seth and Dean becoming brothers again. Eventually Dean will "trust" Seth again and they'll win tag gold. Eventually Dean turns heel. It has great potential. Doing it for Summerslam seems to soon.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I still see Rollins and Ambrose moving into the tag division. I mean they did show Sheamus and Cesaro watching their match. I like the slow build of Seth and Dean becoming brothers again. Eventually Dean will "trust" Seth again and they'll win tag gold. Eventually Dean turns heel. It has great potential. Doing it for Summerslam seems to soon.


Agreed. They should win the tag titles from Sheamus and Cesaro at Summerslam and go from there. 

Maybe have the Seth/Dean match at Survivor Series?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I still see Rollins and Ambrose moving into the tag division. I mean they did show Sheamus and Cesaro watching their match. I like the slow build of Seth and Dean becoming brothers again. Eventually Dean will "trust" Seth again and they'll win tag gold. Eventually Dean turns heel. It has great potential. Doing it for Summerslam seems to soon.


Yeah, I didn't think Dean was turning tonight even though some did. I thought it was waaaay too soon. They can get months out of this and it seems like they are intent to go forward with that. This storyline has more continuity and fresh development every single week. That is the most of either of those things I have seen in WWE in years.

I'm loving it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins and Ambrose are wrestling soulmates


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Typical WWE, Miz has two jobber cronies by his side yet he still eats the pins. #logic


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I didn't think Dean was turning tonight even though some did. I thought it was waaaay too soon. They can get months out of this and it seems like they are intent to go forward with that. This storyline has more continuity and fresh development every single week. That is the most of either of those things I have seen in WWE in years.
> 
> I'm loving it.


Exactly. This story just started, throwing it away for Summerslam would be so stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty great RAW tonight.

Won't be able to say the same about Smackdown tomorrow :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Typical WWE, Miz has two jobber cronies by his side yet he still eats the pins. #logic


Pinning Miz probably plays into them getting a shot at the IC title possibly leading to a triple threat for it at SummerSlam. No point doing this same tag match at SummerSlam, a triple threat for the IC title seems like the route to go.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Probably not next week but I can see them doing like a 4 way #1 Contender's match with Rollins/Ambrose, Hardyz, Revival, and The Club to face Cesaro/Sheamus at Summerslam.

Or they just do the tag team clusterfuck at the show itself.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

End the brand extension. 

Raw would be even better with Styles, Owens, Cena and Orton


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Probably not next week but I can see them doing like a 4 way #1 Contender's match with Rollins/Ambrose, Hardyz, Revival, and The Club to face Cesaro/Sheamus at Summerslam.
> 
> Or they just do the tag team clusterfuck at the show itself.


I hope it is not tag team clusterfuck (if they are indeed moving on from The Miz as it seems Miz is working with Jordan next). I think it would take away from the "reunion" if the match involves more than one team since the focus should be on Rollins/Ambrose working together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Probably not next week but I can see them doing like a 4 way #1 Contender's match with Rollins/Ambrose, Hardyz, Revival, and The Club to face Cesaro/Sheamus at Summerslam.
> 
> Or they just do the tag team clusterfuck at the show itself.


I would love that. Stacking the odds even further against Rollins/Ambrose winning the titles and forcing them to trust eachother big time. Makes complete sense, really.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I could see the triple threat for the IC title still happening. Ambrose pinned Miz tonight he will want a rematch for the title. Rollins wants a title match too, since he beat Miz as well. We get the triple threat at Summerslam. If Axel and Dallas get involved, this at least keeps Dean and Seth's friendship in tact since they won't pin each other. Then move into the tag division after Summerslam. All depends on where this MIZ TV segment goes next week and the tag team storylines progress.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The year I don't go to Summerslam is the year that Dean & Seth will be working together in some way. I went last year and I'm prob going next year but I skip 2017 and this happens. DAMMIT lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As an aside, it is nice to see RAW again announcing matches/segments in advance just like last week. They should continue to do that as opposed to just announcing stuff on twitter an hour before the show.

Alright, off to watch the opening segment that I missed.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Triple Threat should be fun especially if Brock is there to spoil the fun. Oh and good luck Miz trying to bring something out of Jordan. Great athlete but is lacking his "father's" charisma and ability to talk.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> End the brand extension.
> 
> Raw would be even better with Styles, Owens, Cena and Orton


I disagree. AJ, Cena, Orton and KO are pretty big and popular names. Putting them all on Raw would over-saturate the product ten fold and there wont be enough time for everyone. 

I can say this: WWE might have done a terrible job at making proper stars (Only 2 right now they made are Reigns and Strowman 2002 squad not included) however they have done a fine job in making stars that arent at that true stardom level if you know what I mean. Guys who are important and can main event any show and it wont feel weird but dont have that extra level of aura around them. Guys like Ambrose, Rollins, AJ, KO, Joe. (Ambrose, AJ and Rollins had it but they fell into the midcard, and will have to go back to the main event to get it back, Joe is on his way).

Also, I have to say, Joe and Braun gave me fucking goosebumps tonight, especially Braun when he threw the poor security guard a 100 feet outside the ring.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm loving Raw right now. Much like I was loving smackdown before. I wish both shows could be good at the same damn time though. Raw is finally giving me stories and character development. Tonight has felt less random than usual and that has been improving week to week. 

Main event scene is the most legit it's felt in a long time. Every guy feels like they're on even playing fields. They feel like ass kicking men, no comedy. Straight to business. I'm impressed by all 4.

Miztourage had a tough night with the loss but I loved the backstage promo and how they looked in the match tonight. 

Dean and Seth are the most entertaining they've been in a while. See what happens when creative comes up with something interesting. The guys are playing it so well too. I'm excited for them becoming a team as well as the eventual break up. They're gold together.

Sasha and Baley reminded me how good they can be. & looks like Sasha turn may be sooner than later.

Tag division has woken up, Jason Jordan looked great, CW division seems more integrated into the actual Raw show. Thumbs up from me tonight. They started and ended strong.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I still see Rollins and Ambrose moving into the tag division. I mean they did show Sheamus and Cesaro watching their match. I like the slow build of Seth and Dean becoming brothers again. Eventually Dean will "trust" Seth again and they'll win tag gold. Eventually Dean turns heel. It has great potential. Doing it for Summerslam seems to soon.


Honestly they can ride this out to Mania season. Heel Ambrose vs Face Rollins is a moneymaker for Mania season and a very fitting stage. Ambrose can turn on Seth in December/Royal Rumble and go from there. That's the best way to do this. Slow burn it, have the crowd invested and Ambrose stabs the entire arena in the back. That's how you get a crowd to instantly hate a fan favorite.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Honestly they can ride this out to Mania season. Heel Ambrose vs Face Rollins is a moneymaker for Mania season and a very fitting stage. Ambrose can turn on Seth in December/Royal Rumble and go from there. That's the best way to do this. Slow burn it, have the crowd invested and Ambrose stabbed the entire arena in the back. That's how you get a crowd to instantly hate a fan favorite.


Absolutely!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Good show tonight. It had me glued to my seat after Battleground last night.

That triple threat will be great to witness next week.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Honestly they can ride this out to Mania season. Heel Ambrose vs Face Rollins is a moneymaker for Mania season and a very fitting stage. Ambrose can turn on Seth in December/Royal Rumble and go from there. That's the best way to do this. Slow burn it, have the crowd invested and Ambrose stabs the entire arena in the back. That's how you get a crowd to instantly hate a fan favorite.


I think they should do the turn on the first Raw of 2018. That would be an awesome way to start off 2018. With the heel turn of the ages.

Also, I have to admit although Ambrose and Rollins werent exactly as good in the ring as they used to be for a while now, they were on fire tonight. All of their moves clicked perfectly.

I also loved the subtle jabs from Ambrose against Rollins. I feel the tension between the two and I could also feel Ambrose pushing the already plunged knife into the heart of all Shield fangirls.


----------



## Spike_BigBad96 (Jul 9, 2017)

seems like raw has been having more storylines for the past 4 weeks and has been somewhat watchable, i didn't see raw tonight but will watch later. could wwe slowly become good again? i wonder if wwe is in panic mode so they are trying to improve, raw atleast.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I think they should do the turn on the first Raw of 2018. That would be an awesome way to start off 2018. With the heel turn of the ages.
> 
> Also, I have to admit although Ambrose and Rollins werent exactly as good in the ring as they used to be for a while now, they were on fire tonight. All of their moves clicked perfectly.
> 
> I also loved the subtle jabs from Ambrose against Rollins. I feel the tension between the two and I could also feel Ambrose pushing the already plunged knife into the heart of all Shield fangirls.


Yes. Either the last RAW of 2017 or the first of 2018 are the perfect moments. Even the Royal Rumble itself. I mean, most of these WWE fans have no clue of the heel Ambrose can be, some may have simply forgotten. But it's going to be a very bold statement and needs to be on a platform of such. Ambrose finally turning will put both his and Rollins's careers on a great path back into the main event scene. The build could be fucking epic if they're just allowed to do their thing and work their magic together. I await the turn with glee.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Yes. Either the last RAW of 2017 or the first of 2018 are the perfect moments. Even the Royal Rumble itself. I mean, most of these WWE fans have no clue of the heel Ambrose can be, some may have simply forgotten. But it's going to be a very bold statement and needs to be on a platform of such. Ambrose finally turning will put both his and Rollins's careers on a great path back into the main event scene. The build could be fucking epic if they're just allowed to do their thing and work their magic together. I await the turn with glee.


I too cant wait for Ambrose to turn heel, but I cant feel too overconfident that it will turn out as a success. Remember this is WWE, they will somehow find a way to kill something that cannot have been killed.

But I hope they roll that WWE is on right now continues for a while. It really is good, and if Ambrose and Rollins can both take out a great storyline out of this, then for sure they deserve some main event time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Once again, since you think pretty much every Damn segment is a highlight, what DIDNT you like about this boring ass show?


Uh, the parts I didn't mention unk2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Working together but not bonding yet. Good stuff.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Spike_BigBad96 said:


> seems like raw has been having more storylines for the past 4 weeks and has been somewhat watchable, i didn't see raw tonight but will watch later. could wwe slowly become good again? i wonder if wwe is in panic mode so they are trying to improve, raw atleast.


well Raw has been good but smackdown has been a pile of shit so not all wwe is good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love how they took a rip on current day Hollywood and how AWFUL movies (or FILMS, as the geeks say) are these days. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew the moment I saw Dean & Seth look at each other during the match that we'd get a double suicide dive. It took me right back to The Shield era.

And Seth is doing so so sooooo well in this storyline with his acting, his face when Dean rejected the fist bump was so perfect. The dude is genuinely trying his best to get Dean to forgive him and it's crushing him that he won't accept him properly. And I LOVE that Dean isn't going to be so easily swayed though, the boy can certainly hold a grudge.

These two never let me down, they're such stars.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I really enjoyed that opener - Strowman is such a beast

I personally am happy for a 4 way - means Brock can take his usual breather after 2 minutes and the others can take up the slack

looking forward to that match at SS


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

A well rounded RAW this week. Creative is building storylines in a way that is lacking on SDL right now. I enjoyed the opening segment/brawl that promoted the upcoming Fatal 4-Way at SS. A Fatal 4-way is the best way to reduce Brock's odds of retaining while keeping everyone guessing on the outcome. Creative has a lot of leverage at this point, and I haven't a clue which way they'll go, so I'm digging the direction they're in now.

I continue to be impressed with Elias Samson. He has been able to get Finn Balor to raise his game. Anyone else surprised by the crowd's "we want Balor" chants tonight? The Samson v Balor match was highly entertaining, imho. I liked the psychology behind Finn's shoulder being a target because of the kinesio tape. I thought Corey Graves had the LotN (Line of the Night) with "Finn Balor with a Blitzkrieg of strikes right on the money." In the end, Bray Wyatt interrupted the Coup de Grâce and delivered Sister Abigail which led to Samson pinning an unconscious Balor for the win. Everyone looked good and further opportunities to build storylines were created. (Y)

I liked how Sheamus and Cesaro were seen scouting potential opponents while other tag teams got a chance to be the focus of the division. The Revival v Gallows & Anderson was a decent matchup. Anderson and Gallows lost, but the distraction coming from the entrance of the Hardy Boyz on the scene helped protect them. The Revival continue their upward trajectory. 

What's that you say? Miz, Maryse, Curtis Axel, and Bo Dallas are in the ME? :mark: Others may have found it stale, but I loved Miz and his entourage being used as the vehicle to bring Ambrose and Rollins back together. Not only was the handicap match entertaining, but it was a technically sound tag match. You can really tell that all the wrestlers involved have had extensive tag-team experience. (Y) If you are a fan of tag-team wrestling, you have to like how RAWs tag division is shaping up.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Question for everyone who wanted Braun and Joe to tell Roman they just beat him clean, I thought Roman never loses clean???


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

One week after Emma complained about her role for twitter to read, she got one backstage segment and then got squashed easily by WWE favorite Nia Jax. Brutal. Speaking of squash, there was a squash match before this one too. Enzo came out and delivered a solid promo before again, getting squashed by Big Cass. Big Show comes out to help take over the feud. The last squash match of the night had to feature Kurt Angle's son Jason Jordan. 

Anyways, I enjoyed the opening segment with all guys showing how much they hate each other. Solid match between Balor/Smason that saw Bray Wyatt finding his new prey. The rest of the show was decent. Not sure what to make of Bayley becoming the #1 contender again though. If she's losing again at Summerslam, this is a waste of time. Also enjoyed seeing SheamusCesaro scout new potential opponents. Is Ambrose/Rollins going that route? I do like how Ambrose is not ready to forgive Rollins fully yet. Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel got to be in a main event match. All thanks to being a part of the Miztourage. Nice.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Opening segment was just brilliant. Well done all three men. 

Should NOT be giving away that triple threat next week though. Should be keeping all four men away from each other when it comes to ring work. 

Sure, backstage promos, brawls, interfering in each other's matches etc but don't put any of them in direct competition until Summerslam ffs.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Opening segment was great. I don't think RAW's main event scene has been this strong in a very long time what with the recent Joe/Lesnar stuff and now this with two more guys who look like legit contenders thanks to their entertaining over the top violent rivalry. Roman is getting more cheers it seems, not surprising really because he has gone back to his old less talking more ass kicking self and that's a good thing.

Rest of the show was watchable. Not exactly thrilled to see another Bliss/Bayley title match (given how terrible that first feud was) and then on the same show WWE burying Emma via Nia Jax. Its comical to me how Alexa is being protected by not having Nia Jax in the title scene at all because she could squash her in two seconds. 

The Tag team scene is getting interesting, wonder if they'll do a multi-team TLC at Summerslam or something like that? Really want to see The Revival get the belts. 

Is anyone more enjoyable to see get beaten up than Enzo Amore? :Rollins

Was nice to see the interaction between Rollins/Ambrose wasn't too friendly.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The opening segment was fantastic.

Fatal 4 way is going to be lit at Summerslam, there's no question of what should main event.


----------



## ipickthiswhiterose (Jul 22, 2017)

Raw - and especially this Raw - seems to be being written by whoever was writing Smackdown last year. I believe that's not correct from my understanding, but that's definitely how it reads.

- The Main Event scene is superb
- Some very strong in-ring action that managed to not spoil anything for the upcoming major event (not sure how I feel about the triple-threat next week, hopefully it barely even gets started)
- Samson's early on in his career on the main roster, but he just comes across as a great mid-card heel. "Who wants to walk with Elias?" to a chorus of boos is just a really great piece of work that is just asking to grant a great ovation to whoever interrupts his song. Presumably he'll be taking Jason Jordan duties after Balor moves to Wyatt, so long as they want Jordan to be a face.
- Cruiserwights are slooooooooowly being used a bit better.
- Dammit if the Miz isn't committed to making everyone involved in his feuds and the team around him look better. I hate the larger team losing handicap matches, but at least there was a ton of heat, it was in service of a good piece of storytelling, and Axel and Bo losing in the main event is an incredibly efficient use of their roster.
- Dean and Seth is just good, simple storytelling. 
- Randomly turning the Club was necessary because of the drought of face tag teams other than the Hardys even if there was a big skip in logic. I think it's a shame Dana didn't stay with them because I think they could've riffed around her rather amusingly, it wasn't the three of them's fault that the atrocious skit with the New Day was written so badly. It would have been a good use for her.


The only negatives would be:

- Bored of Enzo. Cass could be okay, but he's exposed by the fact that the Main Event scene is Hossageddon right now. It's hard to play the big Alpha-dog role when all he and Big Show are really doing are feuding over who's the FIFTH-best big-man on the Raw roster. Presumably one of the reasons for the rumoured shake-up is to get him to Smackdown, though that would just put him on course to get in the way of Corbin.
- There's a lack of bodies in the women's roster. There need to be some proper jobbers rather than squashing the likes of Emma and Mickie. Aaliyah and Liv Morgan seem to have not got any forward momentum left in their development and would do this role just fine rather than sacrificing talent who should be potential future contenders. And Nia needs a feud - she's been on the main roster for over a year and other than 1-2 months with Sasha hasn't actually had a proper rival.
- I don't see Jason Jordan, despite having undoubtable upside in some areas, having the chops to pull off any of the tricks to make this storyline work. As others have mentioned, this could be good if he were to low-key turn or wrestle heel; or if this is all leading up to him revealing that he's made up the whole thing; but I don't see him being capable of that form of characterisation.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I tried to watch, I just can't enjoy Raw; it's terrible. The lack of good matches is unbearable, the show's glossy, sugary production feels artificial. They're misusing Balor and many others, and although I admittedly enjoy the mix of Joe, Lesnsr and Strowman so much else annoys me about the show that I'm unable to enjoy that. There are never any clean finishes at the end of big matches between the shows top guys, the wrestlers never get long enough to tell a story in the ring; every match is 5 minutes long. The booking sucks, this company can't produce a good wrestling show in 2017. I honestly don't know why I bother. At the risk of becoming a stereotypical cliche I'll just stop watching and check again next year to see if they've fixed anything.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So and so RAW this week. Enjoyed the opening as I had been hoping for a Fatal 4-Way at Summerslam, it made the most sense. Going to be fun seeing all 4 guys brawl. If they wanted Lesnar to lose the title, this would be the best time to do it. He can lose the title while still looking strong with 3 other guys in there.

Would probably say Balor/Samson had their best match last night. Nothing amazing, but it was watchable. There were some cool moments like Balor trapping Samson in the apron and teeing off. Not sure I'm that interested in a Balor/Wyatt feud to be honest, but it's about time they find someone else for Samson to face. I'm honestly surprised at how popular Balor is still even though he's not really been doing anything, from some of the posts on here you'd be convinced he's the absolute worst, but the casuals in the crowd seem to like him.

I quite enjoyed the Tag Match to end the show, Ambrose and Rollins have a great dynamic and it was a cool visual seeing Rollins left hanging with his fist out.



Erik. said:


> Opening segment was just brilliant. Well done all three men.
> 
> Should NOT be giving away that triple threat next week though. Should be keeping all four men away from each other when it comes to ring work.
> 
> Sure, backstage promos, brawls, interfering in each other's matches etc but don't put any of them in direct competition until Summerslam ffs.


They should have Brock interfere in the triple threat, and cause a bit of havoc. Saves the match. We're still yet to see Brock comment on the Fatal 4-Way. Would make sense for him to come out and make a statement by delivering some kick ass. A bit like how Strowman laid out Roman and Joe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Pinning Miz probably plays into them getting a shot at the IC title possibly leading to a triple threat for it at SummerSlam. No point doing this same tag match at SummerSlam, a triple threat for the IC title seems like the route to go.


Maybe, even if the case its easy to book a Triple Threat regardless. It seems like they might be chasing the Tag Titles anyway, Sheasaro have no one to feud with right now after all. Its just dumb to have you're weasel heel Champion with a stable eating pins in meaningless TV matches. Its pathetically stupid booking. No money in having Miz get whupped/pinned every week, gotta save that for PPV's.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got round to watching...

The opening segment was absolutely perfect, a true mark out moment when they started beating each other down again, the three of them have been booked perfectly recently, Fatal 4-Way at Summerslam, wow just wow. Oh and something else, Reigns was bearable on mic, one of his best promos in his career, showed arrogance and cockiness, loved it.

Balor vs Samson was great, a PPV quality match imo. The psychology shown in this match was great, Balor showing his aggressive side, Samson targeting Finn's shoulder with some great offense. Wyatt interfering was predictable but it had its purpose, Wyatt needs to bring out Balor's demon side or this feud won't work.

Cass has been booked superbly so far, booked as a real threat and a dominant force. Cass vs Big Show to come of course, Cass needs to go over then see how he goes from there.

Women's division - Emma squashed and buried for running her mouth  Not a good move on her behalf, I'd love to see a Emma, Peyton Royce and Billie Kay stable though. Bayley vs Sasha was a solid match, nice to see that the crowd were into it, doing Alexa vs Bayley again surely means a Sasha heel turn is in the pipeline, probably coming at Summerslam, only explanation.

Jason Jordan storyline is going to be such a slow burn, obviously someone like Hawkins were going to get fed to him :lol Already possessed an aggressive side in that match ready for a heel turn later down the line, Jordan has serious potential therefore I'm invested.

Not sure where the Tag Division is going, bit uneven with face and heel teams, Anderson & Gallows came across as faces last night, maybe they'll turn; however after the events of the main event I can see it being Sheamus/Cesaro vs Ambrose/Rollins at Summerslam, Miz vs Jordan for IC Title, bit sudden but I'm happy with it.

Overall another solid episode of Raw with some standout highlights, you can clearly tell the writing/creative team has changed, storylines are better, content of promos and segments are better, match quality is better especially in terms of psychology, something which we saw on Smackdown at the start of the brand split. If Ryan Ward has really moved to Raw like some say he has you can easily tell the difference, this is a guy who clearly understands wrestling.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bliss vs Bayley is going to be a mess. They have no chemistry together and plus I truly don't think anyone is amped for this match. Sasha came off as heel. Although that frog splash was very lazy.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

How is curt hawkins still employed?


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

RAW was garbage apart from the first segment. This is smarks new favourite show why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very much all the segments I was looking forward to fully delivered with the exception of one...

- *Main event scene:* That was a great opening segment. All three men were good in it both in terms of their promo and also when it came to the brawl afterwards. Braun and Joe getting some heat between each other was nice and really adds an additional layer to the build up. Reigns being all smug/cocky boasting about his accomplishments while telling Braun and Joe they haven't accomplished anything and him also taking a jab at how quiet the Phily crowd was at Battleground (playing off from the tweet he sent the previous night) was great. His delivery was on point and the crowd reacts as intended to everything he says. While mic work has never been his forte I think he just needs to keep delivering his promos like this consistently and he'll be fine. As for the brawl it was very well done and had a nice dynamic to it and in the end all three men looked strong even while Braun stood tall. Really looking forward to the triple threat next week, they clearly won't be doing a clean finish but will likely have Lesnar show up and interfere and possibly lay down all three men with F5s. Should be good.

- *Rollins and Ambrose:* Very good follow up and progression from last week and good tag match as well. Rollins and Ambrose are truly wrestling soulmates and have crazy chemistry. The way they ended it with Ambrose leaving Rollins hanging waiting for the fist bump was a nice touch. They are going with this the exact way they need to with Ambrose not trusting Rollins and Rollins for his part trying to win back Ambrose's trust. Looking forward to see them go after the tag titles next which seems to be the direction they are going with. Rollins/Ambrose vs Cesaro/Sheamus at SummerSlam for the titles could be a great match.

- *Women's Title Scene:* Good match between Sasha and Bayley, it was nice to see them get a good amount of time to go at it and the crowd really got into the match. I was disappointed with the result however, Sasha should have won and gone on to win the belt from Alexa. Things will be disappointing on the women's side at SummerSlam by the look of things with Nattie/Naomi on one side and Alexa/Bayley on the other. Shame they seem to be shafting their best in Sasha and Charlotte for such a big show.

- *Also:* Balor and Samson delivered a good match and they setup the Balor/Wyatt feud and it was interesting to see Gallows and Anderson come out as faces just like that. I wonder if they are planning to form The Club with Balor soon.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RabidBenoit said:


> RAW was garbage apart from the first segment. This is smarks new favourite show why?


Because some of us are actually invested in the other performers on the roster as well as the main event guys? :draper2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


>


This is exactly the reason....the beginning of SDL's decrease in quality and Raw's increase in quality coincide with this move almost to the date


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> This is exactly the reason....the beginning of SDL's decrease in quality and Raw's increase in quality coincide with this move almost to the date


Thing is though SD still had some good stuff going into Mania. It all fell apart after the Shake Up and Jinder's rise to the main event. And honestly, even if the writing wasn't as good SD wouldn't look nearly as bad if Mahal was where he should be.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW is WARD


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

RabidBenoit said:


> RAW was garbage apart from the first segment. This is smarks new favourite show why?


Because your standards are trash.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Opener didn't really hold up as well on a rewatch. It was a solid segment, but it didn't really get good until the fighting started. Promo wise it was pretty average. Angle was average. Strowman was pretty good. Joe was good. Reigns was the weak link (although it was one of his best promos delivery and content wise), but nobody was great.

Also I forget who posted this, but then brawling pretty much the same way this anast week, followed by a match between the three of them next week, is sort of taking away the appeal of the Summerslam main event. I say sort of, because Lesnar is still a factor and isn't really taking part in 4 way brawls with them every week. It's good they want to beat the hell out of each other, but the efforts to keep them separate should have been greater so they really didn't interact that much. Last week was fine, but I think the one this week was unnecessary (even if it was he best part of the segment, ironically).


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

raw has quality lol ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar is advertised for next week on the WWE.com events page so expect some chaos to ensue during the triple threat main event.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Let's not hail this Ryan Ward fella as the second coming of Shakespeare just yet, shall we? People are somewhat exaggerating with this Smackdown was great stuff.

In 2016, it was a better show compared to Raw, which was (and is) crap, and it was a pretty good show compared to pre-Split Smackdown, which was monumental crap. So, not really that high of a bar to jump.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think it's funny how some SD marks are soo butt-hurt when Raw is better. They're the ones that always try to make this brand split into a mark war. It's so..sad. Like who cares, its the same company.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I think it's funny how some SD marks are soo butt-hurt when Raw is better. They're the ones that always try to make this brand split into a mark war. It's so..sad.


The way I remember it went both ways. There were plenty of times last year when SD marks such as myself were praising the show and being put down because they thought we were overrating it.

Point is, it goes both ways. I was sad when Raw sucked last year. And I'm sad now that SD is bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> The way I remember it went both ways. There were plenty of times last year when SD marks such as myself were praising the show and being put down because they thought we were overrating it.
> 
> Point is, it goes both ways. I was sad when Raw sucked last year. And I'm sad now that SD is bad.


I've never really seen a Raw mark, probably because they don't really exist, put down SD all that much when SD sucks. So, I have to disagree completely. SD marks were going CRAZY when SD was good. :lol I've yet to see people gloat anywhere near as much about Raw.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I've never really seen a Raw mark, probably because they don't really exist, put down SD all that much when SD sucks. So, I have to disagree completely. SD marks were going CRAZY when SD was good. :lol I've yet to see people gloat anywhere near as much about Raw.


It's not really about being a Raw mark. It's about being a mark for the talent and how they were presented. And on SD last year, they were presented pretty damn well. And now in 2017 it's vice versa.

And have you seen the threads floating around here the last few months. It's been nothing but bashing SD and praising Raw for the last month from what I've seen.

I'm not going to act like there weren't some SD marks going "crazy" but there were also plenty of Raw marks or marks of the talent on Raw sniping back with each other.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> It's not really about being a Raw mark. It's about being a mark for the talent and how they were presented. And on SD last year, they were presented pretty damn well. And now in 2017 it's vice versa.


I get that, and that's cool. Nothing wrong with liking the show that someone is currently watching. Like...I'm enjoying watching Raw atm. But unlike some SD marks from last year, I'm not going to create a poll asking people which show they enjoy more when I KNOW what show people will choose. Nor am I going to go in the SD section and shit on the entire show everyday like certain SD marks did last year here. It's just...funny.

I get there might be some sniping right now with Raw being good. But it's not even in the same stratosphere as it was around here last year when SD was good. It's just an observation on my part. I find it odd to brag about a show someone is watching.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I get that, and that's cool. Nothing wrong with liking the show that someone is currently watching. Like...I'm enjoying watching Raw atm. But unlike some SD marks from last year, I'm not going to create a poll asking people which show they enjoy more when I KNOW what show people will choose. Nor am I going to go in the SD section and shit on the entire show everyday like certain SD marks did last year here. It's just...funny.
> 
> I get there might be some sniping right now with Raw being good. But it's not even in the same stratosphere as it was around here last year when SD was good. It's just an observation on my part. I find it odd to brag about a show someone is watching.


You won't do that. And I won't do that. And that's all fine by me. And there might have been more people last year on the SD hype train. But IMO, for the most part, it was well deserved.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> You won't do that. And I won't do that. And that's all fine by me. And there might have been more people last year on the SD hype train. But IMO, for the most part, it was well deserved.


It was REALLY over the top, tbh. Which is my point. Some were acting like they'd never seen a good wrestling show before. It was funny for the mature fans.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

For the first time in awhile I actually thought SDL was better than Raw this week :draper2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh, SD deserved it's praise last year (and Raw deserved the shit it got). Maybe stuff like polls every week comparing both shows was overdoing it, but from July-October last year SD was a great show. It had its weak points (tag division) but it's strong points were really strong (main event and mid-card). It did dip in quality at some point after No Mercy, when the Miz/Ziggler feud cooled off and Ambrose/Styles became more about Ellsworth than anything, but even then the quality itself was good. I'd say the start of the year is when SD really began entering the same stratosphere of Raw, and I guess since the shake-up it's majorly declined/dropped, where Raw has actually improved a bit.

To me Raw is still nowhere near what SD was last year, but it's improved to the point where I'm not dying of boredom watching it. Wherevers SD has gotten just as boring/bad as Raw was up to the Superstar Shakeup, but it's only slightly more tolerable than Raw was simply because it doesn't go on as long. 

Anyway, that's my take. Do with it what you will.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This should be Jordan's new theme :bosque


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> There were plenty of times last year when SD marks such as myself were praising the show and being put down because they thought we were overrating it.


And you were. Plenty of times BBERT (Legit BOSS) and I showed the blatant double standards that were applied to SmackDown post No Mercy when it came to some stupid decisions, but they all got a pass because it wasn't the show where Stephanie was on, it was just the cool thing to jump on the bandwagon and scream "RAW SUCKZ" without even explaining why.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> And you were. Plenty of times BBERT (Legit BOSS) and I showed the blatant double standards that were applied to SmackDown post No Mercy when it came to some stupid decisions, but they all got a pass because it wasn't the show where Stephanie was on, it was just the cool thing to jump on the bandwagon and scream "RAW SUCKZ" without even explaining why.


There were a lot of people, including myself, who criticized some of the booking for No Mercy. But it was still a better show overall with it's storylines as opposed to Raw who yes, had an overbearing Stephanie, a rambling Mick Foley, a women's feud that went on forever just because, Rollins ranting about HHH for months trying to be a face, a horrible Regins vs. Rusev feud....need I go on. Raw was that bad for the most part last year.

And SD, while never perfect, gave me a lot of things to look forward. And I think it deserved the praise it got. Did it go overboard? Oh sure. And if that bothers you, sorry. But SD was that good for a stretch last year. And Raw was that bad last year.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> There were a lot of people, including myself, who criticized some of the booking for No Mercy. But it was still a better show overall with it's storylines as opposed to Raw who yes, had an overbearing Stephanie, a rambling Mick Foley, a women's feud that went on forever just because, Rollins ranting about HHH for months trying to be a face, a horrible Regins vs. Rusev feud....need I go on. Raw was that bad for the most part last year.


Sure, just like I can mention the endless times where AJ lost to Ellsworth, y'all thought it was funny but had that happened on RAW we'd get 25 threads bitching about it, much like how using (which really means get someone on TV anyway) all the womens in random matches and segments that end nowhere means better division.

The difference is, while some of us recognized some really big flaws of RAW in the past, SmackDown's flaws were often overlooked.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> Sure, just like I can mention the endless times where AJ lost to Ellsworth, y'all thought it was funny but had that happened on RAW we'd get 25 threads bitching about it, much like how using (which really means get someone on TV anyway) all the womens in random matches and segments that end nowhere means better division.
> 
> The difference is, while some of us recognized some really big flaws of RAW in the past, SmackDown's flaws were often overlooked.


Are you kidding me? Do you not remember the constant Ellsworth hate threads? And that was overlooked? Um, no it wasn't. And yeah, it they over did the Ellsworth stuff but they also got a lot of good comedy out it and worked better on SD than it would have on Raw because SD actually made their champion credible unlike Raw. And back last year SD, actually did have seperate women's feuds going on. Nowadays it's degenerated into clusterfucks, but don't act like that's been the case all along.

Once again SD wasn't a perfect show and there were plenty of people calling out it's flaws when they had them. Were some people blinded with love. You bet your ass they were. But if there were flaws, SD gave us enough to make up for it. It's called establishing trust. A trust they lost this year after Mania. And Raw itself is only now getting that trust in the past month after about a year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------

